# Thoughts on Bumbag?



## huskylady17

What do you all think?


----------



## Twingles

I think not.


----------



## jill39

Honestly they never looked good on me when I was younger!  Don’t think this style will flatter me now!  LOL!!


----------



## epeLV

I actually am intrigued by it. I love anything hands free and feel like I could fit a lot in this bag. But I’m waiting for it to reach production and see some photos of people wearing it and how they style it before I decide if I’d be interested in it. For that price there are a lot of other timeless bags higher up on my wishlist for now...


----------



## ilovemydog

I would definitely need to see it in action before forming an opinion, but I do think that some people can rock bags like these. I was just at the mall and saw this girl (maybe 16) with a plain black fanny pack and it didn't look bad on her at all.


----------



## huskylady17

It’s on the LV site. $1500 USD. I like the idea of hands free too. And it’s bigger. They say you can use as shoulder bag too. I just think so much more than other nice ones like Gucci. Hmmmm


----------



## onlyk

LV price is really going up, such a small little simple (slightly ugly too in my opinion) thing for $1500? I would buy speedy b before this one.


----------



## vhuynh2

I like belt bags (especially for their functionality) but not when it looks too much like a fanny pack.


----------



## MLDella

Preordered one on Thurs. Not the fanny/bum bag type, but was intrigued when the associate on the phone confirmed it could be carried different ways. Remains to be seen if this 50 yr old can pull it off!


----------



## ccmj

What are your thoughts on the new LV Bumbag in monogram? 

It’s $1500 USD and launches the first week of March. 

Name: I always thought these were called fannypacks. What are your thoughts on the name “bumbag” as well?







https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bumbag-monogram-nvprod810108v


----------



## Annawakes

My honest thoughts are this is a waste of money.  If I ever saw a regular person wearing this I’d think they were trying to look like a celebrity.....because this is pretty ridiculous looking.  And only celebrities with lots of money to waste can afford to look ridiculous like that.

(Sorry if this is sounding harsh.  For some reason all my posts today have been critical, I don’t know why!)

I also have known these as fanny packs.  I guess bum bag is a more elegant way of calling it a fanny pack?  because “bum” is another way of saying “fanny”?


----------



## img

I can't believe LV produced these.  I don't think there will be high demand for it, but I'm assuming they did their research beforehand and have numbers to support manufacturing.

I guess bumbag is a modern name for fannypack.


----------



## img

Not a fan.


----------



## Pagan

I think these are as ugly now as they were in the 80-90s. Regardless of what material they're made from. And $1500?


----------



## img

Pagan said:


> I think these are as ugly now as they were in the 80-90s. Regardless of what material they're made from. And $1500?


Word.


----------



## grnbri

I’m clearly the naysayer here - I am a fan of the fanny pack! Sometimes I just want to be hands-free but don’t have enough pockets and also don’t want to carry a handbag. I don’t think I would pick this version, tho.


----------



## ccmj

Annawakes said:


> My honest thoughts are this is a waste of money.  If I ever saw a regular person wearing this I’d think they were trying to look like a celebrity.....because this is pretty ridiculous looking.  And only celebrities with lots of money to waste can afford to look ridiculous like that.
> 
> (Sorry if this is sounding harsh.  For some reason all my posts today have been critical, I don’t know why!)
> 
> I also have known these as fanny packs.  I guess bum bag is a more elegant way of calling it a fanny pack?  because “bum” is another way of saying “fanny”?



Lol no worries on sounding harsh. 

As far as the fanny situation. My bestie and I had differing first impressions:

I thought what you did, “bum” as in fanny. 

Her first impression was (besides not liking it) that she associated the word “bum” with an offensive term or slang for a homeless person.


----------



## ccmj

grnbri said:


> I’m clearly the naysayer here - I am a fan of the fanny pack! Sometimes I just want to be hands-free but don’t have enough pockets and also don’t want to carry a handbag. I don’t think I would pick this version, tho.



I agree with wanting to be hands free as well, which is why I love cross-bodies. And you can actually wear the Bumbag (the name sounds so funny to me) crossbody too. Not just as the traditional tourist-y “fannypack.”


----------



## Sparklett22

I’m not too fond of this, especially for $1500!


----------



## diamonds2012

I'm not a huge fan of it but I know people will buy these like crazy. I might change my mind once I see modeling pics though.


----------



## taho

It just doesn't look very functional to me. Maybe if it had a top or back opening, as well. I just feel it would be cumbersome to lift the flap and put stuff in it, especially considering the stiffness of the canvas.


----------



## shalomjude

I have the gange from many moons ago
I like the mono outdoor version from ss18 and a good option when riding
Purcharse what you like and will use


----------



## justdefend

shalomjude said:


> I have the gange from many moons ago
> I like the mono outdoor version from ss18 and a good option when riding
> Purcharse what you like and will use



Agreed. The SS18 bumbag looks much better to me.


----------



## ccmj

Notice the D ring at the bottom center as well. For adding charms or maybe transforming it into a cross-body/back pack?


----------



## Postyco

Believe it or not y’all.. when i was a sales associate people would ask us every single week (hardly exaggerating) if we sold fanny packs. So i can assure you guys this will be a HIT. I remember when we had our employee fanny packs people used to gush all over them. LV finally cracked and brought them back!


----------



## huskylady17

Can’t wait to see one in person.


----------



## Alexis168

Not my cup of tea.  Too much vachetta and not very functional.


----------



## doongee

I think the whole fanny pack thing is coming back from rather more street style than “fashion fashion” (do I make sense?! ).
The whole “HYPE BEAST” thing.
Fanny packs have always been the go to bag in street style and brands like Supreme (oh wait! Wasn’t there a collab?!?! ;-P) and/or The North Face always released fanny packs and they sell like crazy.
The way to wear it would probably be crossbody and if the fanny pack isn't too big, have the pouch part in front. 
All high end designers had fanny packs throughout time and those vintage ones also caught the attention of so called hype beasts. So I guess it’s natural for all the designers to come back with fanny packs. Look at Gucci, they sell really well these days.
I think the LV bum bag will also be a hit.
I’ve seen people already gushing over it on Instagram and read that there are already waiting lists as well!
I personally am 50/50 on this version. I like the fact that it’s shaped like a classic fanny pack and not rectangular. Cause rectangular ones always look like a “pouch on a belt”.


----------



## chasy.price

MLDella said:


> Preordered one on Thurs. Not the fanny/bum bag type, but was intrigued when the associate on the phone confirmed it could be carried different ways. Remains to be seen if this 50 yr old can pull it off!



Can’t wait for your reveal! This is definitely an interesting one.....


----------



## Sibelle

Nope! I remember people wearing these in the 90´s. I always thought they look awful .


----------



## Donauwaller

jill39 said:


> Honestly they never looked good on me when I was younger!  Don’t think this style will flatter me now!  LOL!!


So with you on that one...


----------



## komodeno

I acually rely like it but the price is to high.I will add 200 and will buy a hobo. I like to be hands free when go out with my dogs or for a run but price is extreme IMO


----------



## Kathleen37

Regarding the name; in Europe, "fanny" has a completely different meaning to the US meaning of the word...


----------



## TheMrsKwok

So .... after seeing the pictures I really like it and kinda want to buy it. I think it is really cute !! Please don’t throw stones at me


----------



## ccmj

Kathleen37 said:


> Regarding the name; in Europe, "fanny" has a completely different meaning to the US meaning of the word...



Just googled it haha ~ Although, technically, not too far from the bum on the body, that makes for quite a different meaning in Europe


----------



## ccmj

Nicole7994 said:


> Believe it or not y’all.. when i was a sales associate people would ask us every single week (hardly exaggerating) if we sold fanny packs. So i can assure you guys this will be a HIT. I remember when we had our employee fanny packs people used to gush all over them. LV finally cracked and brought them back!



Now that’s funny. And from the looks of it other brands already had a version of this for a while, so they’re finally humoring us with one. I can see it selling out fast. 




TheMrsKwok said:


> So .... after seeing the pictures I really like it and kinda want to buy it. I think it is really cute !! Please don’t throw stones at me



*Picks up a stone* ~ Kidding. [emoji39]


----------



## Louisgyal37

I’d rather use my north face version and toss it over my shoulder for $1400 less... although I haven’t in years....


----------



## Venessa84

I’m curious about it and looking forward to seeing some reveals.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My dad wore one (fanny pack) whenever we were on vacation when I was a kid, late 70's to early 80's I think. Those are the only times he ever wore one. He's a rollercoaster lover so I guess it kept him from losing his stuff like the 20 hats over the years that flew away while riding. Not too sure about the look now.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

ccmj said:


> Now that’s funny. And from the looks of it other brands already had a version of this for a while, so they’re finally humoring us with one. I can see it selling out fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picks up a stone* ~ Kidding. [emoji39]



Lol !!! To be honest I think it works well for my lifestyle ... I hope it fits a wallet, phone and keys


----------



## fabuleux

This is not new. Louis Vuitton has been using the term « bumbag » for years for different pieces.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

I think yay


----------



## ccmj

fabuleux said:


> This is not new. Louis Vuitton has been using the term « bumbag » for years for different pieces.



You’re right. Wasn’t alive for the premier of the first LV Bumbag. But this ancient artifact was clearly a hit. [emoji173]️[emoji92]


----------



## Brendutch

.


----------



## onlyk

I raise the $10 unbreakable & washable version........... 
even has zippered pockets inside, and can be worn in multiple ways too


----------



## Pagan

onlyk said:


> I raise the $10 unbreakable & washable version...........
> has pockets inside, and can wear in multiple ways too
> 
> View attachment 3978724
> View attachment 3978725


Just staple hundred dollar bills to this one and you’re good to go!


----------



## coloradolvr

Yeah, that's not an area of the body that I want to add additional bulk to, so I would pass on this one!


----------



## ultravisitor

ccmj said:


> Notice the D ring at the bottom center as well. For adding charms or maybe transforming it into a cross-body/back pack?


I think adding charms or bandeaux would make this look extremely ridiculous.


----------



## ccmj

ultravisitor said:


> I think adding charms or bandeaux would make this look extremely *more* ridiculous.


----------



## fabuleux

@ccmj 
Why so much hate for this piece? It’s a pretty simple design, no embellishments, just a practical “bumbag”. Some clients like and use those. There is a lot of demand for these from people who have shoulder/back problems. I have seen much more visually-offensive designs coming out of LV’s ateliers lately.


----------



## ccmj

fabuleux said:


> @ccmj
> Why so much hate for this piece? It’s a pretty simple design, no embellishments, just a practical “bumbag”. Some clients like and use those. There is a lot of demand for these from people who have shoulder/back problems. I have seen much more visually-offensive designs coming out of LV’s ateliers lately.



Lol no, it’s all in good fun. I plan on trying it on and seeing how it works. My friends think I’m silly to be intrigued by it. [emoji39]


----------



## huskylady17

I agree. $1500 for a fannypack. I can think of a few bags I would rather have.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

YIKES!!!! I'm sorry, but I agree with most that it is ugly and not worth the money. IMO of course, but you have to do you.


----------



## melovepurse

onlyk said:


> I raise the $10 unbreakable & washable version...........
> even has zippered pockets inside, and can be worn in multiple ways too
> 
> View attachment 3978724
> View attachment 3978725



I wear a lululemon fanny pack for walking dogs and workouts - would not want a $1500 one to wear for those sweaty and dog poop pick up times! [emoji46]


----------



## onlyk

melovepurse said:


> I wear a lululemon fanny pack for walking dogs and workouts - would not want a $1500 one to wear for those sweaty and dog poop pick up times! [emoji46]


all jokes aside, I do believe this $1,500 one will sell though because from what I see, every new products LV pushed out so far are at least at about $1,500 mark, so $1,500 probably the lower bar for LV from now on, plus, it will fly out of shelf as soon as Kendall Jenner wears this fanny pack once again, this time the authentic version.


----------



## 4purse

Interesting how this style of bag goes in and out of fashion.
Seems it was popular back when “mom jeans” were the trend ... which are now popular again


----------



## Ellesbells

I was forced to wear one in elementary school to keep my medication in (when only yard duty teachers and moms in mini vans would dare be caught dead in one). I was scarred for life!


----------



## Postyco

ccmj said:


> You’re right. Wasn’t alive for the premier of the first LV Bumbag. But this ancient artifact was clearly a hit. [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3978714


HAHAHAHAA amazing.


----------



## anabg

It doesn't look as bad as I thought it would.
But I still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Mayfly285

Trust me, you don’t want to call it a “fanny pack” in the UK - it refers to a rather intimate area of the female anatomy! 
“Bum bag” ... Much safer! [emoji6]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

It’s cute and it has an amusing name!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I think it’s cute. I won’t wear it myself but I can see many people will wear and enjoy it.

It looks like something that my dad would wear (I think my dad’s norm core style is great—he is my role model for being someone comfortable with themselves even when criticized for being a nerd/geek/have a dull style). This will look great with the LV sneakers as well.

If someone has this to add to their personal style, why not?  It’s actially useful for people who cannot wear the typical bag due to some physical limitations or have to have their hands free all the time.  This will be practical for many people.


----------



## JazzyMac

Annawakes said:


> My honest thoughts are this is a waste of money.  If I ever saw a regular person wearing this I’d think they were trying to look like a celebrity.....because this is pretty ridiculous looking.  And only celebrities with lots of money to waste can afford to look ridiculous like that.
> 
> (Sorry if this is sounding harsh.  *For some reason all my posts today have been critical, I don’t know why!*)
> 
> I also have known these as fanny packs.  I guess bum bag is a more elegant way of calling it a fanny pack?  because “bum” is another way of saying “fanny”?


Does it happen once every month? 

(We feel you)


----------



## Venessa84

ccmj said:


> You’re right. Wasn’t alive for the premier of the first LV Bumbag. But this ancient artifact was clearly a hit. [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3978714



[emoji33]


----------



## JazzyMac

ccmj said:


> You’re right. Wasn’t alive for the premier of the first LV Bumbag. But this ancient artifact was clearly a hit. [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3978714


----------



## JazzyMac

ccmj said:


> What are your thoughts on the new LV Bumbag in monogram?
> 
> It’s $1500 USD and launches the first week of March.
> 
> Name: I always thought these were called fannypacks. What are your thoughts on the name “bumbag” as well?
> 
> View attachment 3978347
> View attachment 3978348
> 
> View attachment 3978349
> 
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/bumbag-monogram-nvprod810108v


I LOVE it.  Not this particular bag itself, but the fact that LV is releasing luxury "waist bags" at a competitive price.  I've been looking for a luxury waist bag for years.  I travel extensively and during my off times when I want to just take my camera and go, I want a nice waist bag that I can just put a few things; but I don't want the old nylon waist bags from the 80s-90s that tourists used to use.  Also, using Speedys or Pochette Accessories with straps turns it into a crossbody, which isn't bad per se.  But just sometimes in the summer, I want to be as hands free as possible.  

-Chanel released waist bags for $3K!  Yes, leather...I get it.
-LV didn't have any.
-And finally Gucci released many.  I went with Gucci.  I LOVE Gucci's selections.
-Now LV is on the map.  I'm certain in future seasons they'll release other waist bags...perhaps with a strap that's not vachetta, or a male bag that doesn't have bright neon writing.  

I'm here for it.


----------



## Kevinh73

Actually LV recently started to release bumbags.  Mostly for men.  This LV x Supreme version was last fall/ winter version that was released in July.  Most guys wear their bumbags this way now.  They don’t actually wear it on their waists (of course there are exceptions).  They have release epi version except now there is a huge logo instead of the word Supreme written across the bag.  I’m hoping they would release one with a small LV logo in epi.  I’m already spending a ton of money with LV, I don’t want to do more marketing on their behalf for free!


----------



## Suzanne B.

No matter what you call them, fanny pack, belly pack, bum bag or a belt bag, these little guys have always caught hell in the fashion world. I can't say they actually look good on anyone, but I don't think that is really the idea. I don't care for the look either, but there's no way I would go somewhere like Disney World without one. I don't wear jeans or shorts with a ton of pockets so that basically leaves me with a fanny pack. I already tried a small crossbody and it did not work for me at all. I ride all the rides and I get turned upside down and inside out on some of them. I need something secure and hands free and a small fanny pack works perfectly for me. I would rather look like a dork and be able to enjoy myself rather than look fashionable and constantly stress over trying to deal with a bag of some sort.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

fabuleux said:


> @ccmj
> Why so much hate for this piece? It’s a pretty simple design, no embellishments, just a practical “bumbag”. Some clients like and use those. There is a lot of demand for these from people who have shoulder/back problems. I have seen much more visually-offensive designs coming out of LV’s ateliers lately.



Yeah i don’t understand why so much hate for this bag. I got a toddler and a 2 weeks old baby. I can imagine this to be so useful for my lifestyle. From going to the zoo, picnic, playgrounds to riding bicycle with my child. Also I will be picking up the toddler, bending down to pick up items throw away by the toddler, wiping stains.... a crossbody will swing around and a shoulder bag maybe in the way. This is good imo ...


----------



## miss_chiff

JazzyMac said:


> Does it happen once every month?
> 
> (We feel you)


Yes, it must have something to do the the fanny. I can totally relate.


----------



## toujours*chic

I have never liked the silhouette of these when worn as belts, even on lovely thin people- they are distracting and not in a good way. So I would never spend this kind of money on a luxury brand version of this kind of accessory. I once had one (I think made by the North Face in a synthetic material) in medical school for carrying around implements and it was handy but I hated the way it looked and it just felt awkward at times. I guess in a pinch or for travel, maybe but not for me.


----------



## legaldiva

I got on the list I think it will be brilliant


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Hmmm so we ladies have tried for years to keep our dark jeans from turning our vachetta blue and LV’s answer to that is to create a bag with a vachetta strap that attaches directly near the waist band of your jeans. I don’t see the logic here!


----------



## loves

SJP as Carrie in SATC couldn't sway me with this style of bag way back then. Anyone remember that episode? I'll leave it to the younger ones to carry these in 2018.


----------



## Pimpernel

If this comes out in Epi indigo (sans visible logo) or Empreinte marine blue, I'll have a closer look.

 When you are approaching 50 like me, practical + carefree + sturdy + ultralight beats aesthetics any day. Good bumbag makes for happy traveller


----------



## AlyceG

I actually love it! Looks good and love the idea of being hands free. I would never wear it though as I'm way too fat for something like that. 

And same in Australia - fanny = vagina. Is it only in North America that fanny means bum?


----------



## happy27

Please don’t tell me Lv produced this because celebrities like Kendall Jenner was seen wearing fake ones? I’m kind of glad that it’s priced so high because I would hate to see this on everyone.

Not my cup of tea, and really I don’t need something around the belly to make me look unnecessarily bigger. the ring at the bottom also looks weird, and so not worth the price.


----------



## Bumbles

I agree. Not my cup of tea either. Great for my wallet


----------



## Phillyfan

I think it will do very well!


----------



## Neillans

I don’t understand how there is such a massive price difference for this? In the US it’s marketed at $1500 and in the UK it’s £1030 ....


----------



## onlyk

Neillans said:


> I don’t understand how there is such a massive price difference for this? In the US it’s marketed at $1500 and in the UK it’s £1030 ....


WOW, that's huge! Plus VAT if I buy one there.


----------



## onlyk

Someone please go buy one and post pictures, would love to see someone demo it. Sorry, I won't be the first one to buy it.


----------



## LVteacher

Twingles said:


> I think not.


Ew is pretty much the only thing that comes to mind with this. Not a fan of the fanny pack at all.... I grew up in the 90's and that is all I think when I see this bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Neillans said:


> I don’t understand how there is such a massive price difference for this? In the US it’s marketed at $1500 and in the UK it’s £1030 ....


That’s a very small price difference if you don’t consider the VAT. Only $60.


----------



## Kevinh73

onlyk said:


> WOW, that's huge! Plus VAT if I buy one there.


If I remember correctly, prices in UK includes VAT.  Prices in US does not include sales tax.  So depending on where you live in the US, price difference can be around $60 to $190 (if you purchase this bag in NYC).  That’s not accounting if you get a detax at the airport at Heathrow for probably 15-17% back when all said and done.  That’s why it always “pays” to shop in Europe!


----------



## happygirl78

Yeah... that’s a big fat no for me. All I think of is fat old tourists...


----------



## onlyk

Kevinh73 said:


> If I remember correctly, prices in UK includes VAT.  Prices in US does not include sales tax.  So depending on where you live in the US, price difference can be around $60 to $190 (if you purchase this bag in NYC).  That’s not accounting if you get a detax at the airport at Heathrow for probably 15-17% back when all said and done.  That’s why it always “pays” to shop in Europe!


You are so right! I kick myself for nothing buying anything when I was visiting many cities in Europe a few years ago, but at that time I wasn't interested in bags


----------



## JadaStormy

fabuleux said:


> @ccmj
> Why so much hate for this piece? It’s a pretty simple design, no embellishments, just a practical “bumbag”. Some clients like and use those. There is a lot of demand for these from people who have shoulder/back problems. I have seen much more visually-offensive designs coming out of LV’s ateliers lately.





TheMrsKwok said:


> Yeah i don’t understand why so much hate for this bag. I got a toddler and a 2 weeks old baby. I can imagine this to be so useful for my lifestyle. From going to the zoo, picnic, playgrounds to riding bicycle with my child. Also I will be picking up the toddler, bending down to pick up items throw away by the toddler, wiping stains.... a crossbody will swing around and a shoulder bag maybe in the way. This is good imo ...


I don't understand the hate either. It's a simple design, not garish at all in my opinion. But not everyone can pull off a fanny pack and look chic, so maybe that's it...

I am sure it will be a hot seller, almost every fashion house has one now.


----------



## 4purse

A bum bag ... so it’s a fanny pack right  I could use it while wearing my mom jeans and driving my groovy mini van  ... just kidding, not my style no matter what they call it.


----------



## Sonmi999

I’m not sure how I feel about this fanny pack trend, but I wouldn’t buy this — at least for now. I thinks this is a rather high price for a trendy piece. If I decided to buy a luxury fanny pack, I’d probably go for the Gucci Marmont Flap in the Supermini size, because it can be worn several ways and will still be useful once the trend is over. But the truth is that’s I’d probably just buy a high street fashionable version of a fanny pack and have fun with it while it’s trendy.


----------



## bole_ss

I’m in the minority’s here because I love “bumbags” and have been waiting for a women’s LV. I’d like to see how big it actually is in person. Then just cross my fingers for one in reverse with black trim...


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I prefer this one more, although I'm not a fan of bumbags in general.


----------



## Kmora

I actually really like it.

I am born in the 80s and used a fannybag (Turtles on it) for travel when I was a kid (my mom and dad also had one). Every tourist had those. And then they started to disappear. 

Before this recent trend they have been relly hard to find, almost only for active sports. But now they are popular again! 

I don’t like belt bags, they look kind of off in my opinion. I prefer these that are more close fitting to the body. Guccis fannybags are too big (unusex/for men) so I was really hoping for LV to release a smaller one for women. 

Texted my SA about this bag yesterday, will be interesting to see it IRL!


----------



## Sugartats

I had a beautiful tan suede one as a teenager - I felt embarassed using it then but it was a gift.

I can't understand all the hate or the fat tourist comments though. It seems a little harsh.


----------



## Neillans

fabuleux said:


> That’s a very small price difference if you don’t consider the VAT. Only $60.


Hi,  that’s the full UK price (£1030) which includes vat and delivery which is also free - I pre-ordered one and my LV invoice came through yesterday.


----------



## Neillans

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I prefer this one more, although I'm not a fan of bumbags in general.
> 
> View attachment 3981605


I must admit that I love that design  - unfortunately for me it’s a US only item


----------



## pmburk

I was a teen in the 1990s when fanny packs were crazy popular, so I can wholeheartedly say that I dislike them. While I do understand the utilitarian & hands-free aspect, I just don't think they are an attractive style - even an LV version. It's basically the purse version of Crocs.


----------



## bole_ss

pmburk said:


> I was a teen in the 1990s when fanny packs were crazy popular, so I can wholeheartedly say that I dislike them. While I do understand the utilitarian & hands-free aspect, I just don't think they are an attractive style - even an LV version. It's basically the purse version of Crocs.



Wait, you don’t like crocs?!!


----------



## dVn85

Does anyone have the price on this in Paris/ Europe?


----------



## ashleyblue31

bole_ss said:


> I’m in the minority’s here because I love “bumbags” and have been waiting for a women’s LV. I’d like to see how big it actually is in person. Then just cross my fingers for one in reverse with black trim...


Minority here too! I have young twins that I chase around the park so it will be stylish yet functional for me. It's about your style....I can't wait to rock mine.


----------



## Phillyfan

I just called nearest vuitton boutique. Not in yet. I thought it was supposed to launch today.


----------



## PursePassionLV

I can see it having a following but personally my objective in life is to keep my bum and waist as bulk-less as possible so I don’t think I would be reaching for something that would totally negate that when putting it on. I would also be worried about it damaging my sweaters and more delicate clothes.


----------



## ashleyblue31

Phillyfan said:


> I just called nearest vuitton boutique. Not in yet. I thought it was supposed to launch today.


When I called to place my order today, I was told that it's not in stores yet and is only available for presale by phone...there is an approximate three month wait list.


----------



## Phillyfan

I was told last night that the newest info is 3 month wait if placing pre order now. If you pre ordered a couple weeks ago, you might get it sooner. I ordered feb 23. Hard to say when I’ll get the notification. Trying not to spend my savings for it as I had really hoped to have it this weekend.


----------



## doongee

dVn85 said:


> Does anyone have the price on this in Paris/ Europe?


€1100,-


----------



## doongee

I called LV to get some info on it last week and the assistant said it’s not in store for Germany yet but OH WAIT! He has one in stock to send me!!!
I was so excited, but just two days later I got a cancellation and was told it was a computer glitch 
But funny enough, this time the (another) assistant said she’ll put me on pre-order and let her colleagues know.
I just got the shipping confirmation today and it will approximately arrive on Tuesday!!!
I’m not 100% sold on this fanny pack, but just for curiosity’s sake I had to buy it!!!!!! XD


----------



## Sparklett22

Saw this on IG. Looks good on her.


----------



## fatcat2523

I just got a call from my SA and my order has arrived. I am going to pick it up tomorrow!!! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Phillyfan

Fatcat2523 - are you in United States?


----------



## Sonmi999

Sparklett22 said:


> Saw this on IG. Looks good on her.


It’s lovely on her, but I keep imagining how much better her outfit would look with a different bag...


----------



## fatcat2523

Phillyfan said:


> Fatcat2523 - are you in United States?



I’m in Canada


----------



## kobe939

fatcat2523 said:


> I just got a call from my SA and my order has arrived. I am going to pick it up tomorrow!!! Can't wait to use it.



Please show us how it looks on you, I am sure it will look gorgeous.


----------



## kobe939

It's interesting after reading all the comments on this post, most didn't like this bag at all. I think I am on the other side. I've never owned a fanny bag, but I think this one is going to be a classic for LV. I actually like the shape and design. If I own one, I would be wearing it cross body too because I think my waist doesn't need to be highlighted.

I just called the CS line, and the wait is 3 months. if I really wanted one, I would need to pre-pay for the item. I was also told that this is a permanent item, it's not going away soon. Given that's the case, I think I can wait when the rush has died down, then I might be able get one. 

About the price point, seriously nowadays, everything is expensive. $1500 US is not bad at all considering the Chanel all leather version costs about 3k. I remembered when the mini backpack first came out, everyone was saying that's not something is going to last, it's just a hype. It's still kind of hard to get that bag now. I think this bag is going to be a hit especially for people who travel a lot and love to be handsfree, this bag certainly serve that purpose.


----------



## fatcat2523

kobe939 said:


> Please show us how it looks on you, I am sure it will look gorgeous.



Here are a couple pictures and I will New a new reveal thread shortly


----------



## onlyk

Sparklett22 said:


> Saw this on IG. Looks good on her.


frankly, I have to say, doesn't even look good on such a skinny and stylish person.  I can see many many many other bags would looked so great on her.


----------



## kobe939

fatcat2523 said:


> Here are a couple pictures and I will New a new reveal thread shortly
> View attachment 3987613
> 
> View attachment 3987615



thanks for sharing a couple of pictures, I think it looks good on you. Congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

kobe939 said:


> thanks for sharing a couple of pictures, I think it looks good on you. Congrats!



Thank you. I think this bag does look better in person than picture


----------



## Sonmi999

Today I purchased a super inexpensive golden matte fanny pack and I just went out to grab a bite using it crossbody. I’ll play a lot with it and if I do fall in love with the style, maybe I’ll give the LV one a chance.


----------



## Kmora

Sonmi999 said:


> Today I purchased a super inexpensive golden matte fanny pack and I just went out to grab a bite using it crossbody. I’ll play a lot with it and if I do fall in love with the style, maybe I’ll give the LV one a chance.



It is always great to try the style with an inexpensive bag if you are not sure about the style  

I have done that earlier also


----------



## Holleryo

Personally, I wish they used a color treated leather.


----------



## bole_ss

fatcat2523 said:


> Here are a couple pictures and I will New a new reveal thread shortly
> View attachment 3987613
> 
> View attachment 3987615



It’s actually larger than I expected! That really does look like it holds plenty, especially compared to other crossbody and backpack styles with higher price points. Congrats on your purchase


----------



## fatcat2523

bole_ss said:


> It’s actually larger than I expected! That really does look like it holds plenty, especially compared to other crossbody and backpack styles with higher price points. Congrats on your purchase


The size is fairly big, it fits quite a lot in it. I will share what I have tomorrow.


----------



## miss_chiff

Thought I’d post this Flashback here...I came upon this image, a bumbag from 1996. Leave it to Vivienne Westwood to come up with this vision of a bumbag.


----------



## onlyk

miss_chiff said:


> Thought I’d post this Flashback here...I came upon this image, a bumbag from 1996. Leave it to Vivienne Westwood to come up with this vision of a bumbag.


Now, that! is intriguing!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

taho said:


> It just doesn't look very functional to me. Maybe if it had a top or back opening, as well. I just feel it would be cumbersome to lift the flap and put stuff in it, especially considering the stiffness of the canvas.



I agree. I was a fanny pack user back in the day. I had a few but the only ones that seemed to work had a zipper that was secure but accessible from the top or front. Basically you unzipped, reached in and you could grab what you need and then quickly zip things back up. Otherwise you just couldn’t get into the bag. 

I visited Prada today, they are in stock, and apparently also selling fast. I think I spot a trend...

After the last fanny pack cycle died down, I put mine aside but missed them terribly. Now the trend is back. This is the one I’ve got my eyes on. All leather. Nice hardware. Two zippers. Zips on top and in the front. $965.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Hard pass


----------



## LemonDrop

No. No. No. A designer fanny pack. Seriously. I couldn’t contain my laughter.


----------



## doongee

miss_chiff said:


> Thought I’d post this Flashback here...I came upon this image, a bumbag from 1996. Leave it to Vivienne Westwood to come up with this vision of a bumbag.



THAT is a true nightmare of a BUTT bag!!!
XD


----------



## miss_chiff

doongee said:


> THAT is a true nightmare of a BUTT bag!!!
> XD


Haha. Great for those with Noassatall.


----------



## huskylady17

Purse FanGirl said:


> I agree. I was a fanny pack user back in the day. I had a few but the only ones that seemed to work had a zipper that was secure but accessible from the top or front. Basically you unzipped, reached in and you could grab what you need and then quickly zip things back up. Otherwise you just couldn’t get into the bag.
> 
> I visited Prada today, they are in stock, and apparently also selling fast. I think I spot a trend...
> 
> After the last fanny pack cycle died down, I put mine aside but missed them terribly. Now the trend is back. This is the one I’ve got my eyes on. All leather. Nice hardware. Two zippers. Zips on top and in the front. $965.
> 
> View attachment 3990471



Now I like that one!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

huskylady17 said:


> Now I like that one!



HL17, it is very nice in person. The new LV looks beautiful (not the one posted a few posts ago with that huge bum on a bum) but I have worries. What would I use the fanny pack/belt bag for...spring and summer out and about going to art festivals, traveling, etc. I would be most likely wearing some form of jeans and if my hands were free, carrying an iced tea, etc. in my hand. And during summer, most likely I would be sweating. So now I have a recipe for a vachetta disaster with that gorgeous LV bag. Color transfer, water stains, etc. I would be heartbroken on that first inevitable water stain. This Prada one is on preorder for pink and white for spring on the BG site. But the black makes the most sense to me. When talking to the SA at Prada yesterday she said the leather was treated. All in all this one makes the most sense for me. It is not to say I do not love the LV one. I just know I would mess it up the first day I wore it.


----------



## Phillyfan

I like the Prada too! Surprised no reveals of vuitton bumbags in last few days . I’m #7 on waitlist. But getting distracted by other things.


----------



## Iceage366

How many people will just resell? If demand is high enough - it seems to be a devisive product, might inspire demand.


----------



## AmorNChanel

This bag is either a love or hate relationship. Personally it’s love for me. I recently tried to get a look at the LV bum bag, but the store did not have it. I was hoping to take a look at it before making my decision on Gucci belt bag.  But when I saw that Gucci came out with a bigger version of the belt bag, I snagged it. 

I will be able to use it as a clutch or a small bag in a bigger bag when the trend is over. At least that’s the justification I am using. Lol...


----------



## Phillyfan

Would love to see photo of the Gucci one! Our vuitton store doesn’t have bum bag either. I’m #4 on waitlist but think I will cancel.


----------



## Baerksr

I managed to snag a piece of the bumbag for myself just last weekend. My wonderful SA managed to snag it from me after constant messaging between us. So so thankful for her ! Here are some pics for you guys to enjoy!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Phillyfan said:


> Would love to see photo of the Gucci one! Our vuitton store doesn’t have bum bag either. I’m #4 on waitlist but think I will cancel.



I’ll post a photo when I get home. I hope you get a chance to see it before canceling (just in case)...


----------



## AmorNChanel

Baerksr said:


> I managed to snag a piece of the bumbag for myself just last weekend. My wonderful SA managed to snag it from me after constant messaging between us. So so thankful for her ! Here are some pics for you guys to enjoy!



Congrats on your new bum bag! Looks like it will fit loads. I can’t wait to see styling shots with the bag if you care to do so.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Yes. I did get it. Along with it’s little sister card case. Hands free here I come! [emoji7]


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Purse FanGirl said:


> Yes. I did get it. Along with it’s little sister card case. Hands free here I come! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4000434
> 
> View attachment 4000435



This is so gorgeous!!! I’ve had my eye on a red one. The price of the Prada one is better too.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Purse FanGirl said:


> Yes. I did get it. Along with it’s little sister card case. Hands free here I come! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4000434
> 
> View attachment 4000435



Yay!  Congrats on your new Prada!  The leather gives  the bag such a different vibe. Love the matching card holder too.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Here’s a pic on my new Gucci marmont waist bag 2.0. It’s bigger than than the original version (which really sold me). I included my mini pochette and cles for size reference. I have been styling it over my shoulder.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

ccmj said:


> Now that’s funny. And from the looks of it other brands already had a version of this for a while, so they’re finally humoring us with one. I can see it selling out fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picks up a stone* ~ Kidding. [emoji39]



[emoji23][emoji23]don’t worry your not alone  I have been. Away from purchasing lv. And this one caught my eye and I’m thinking of getting this but since it was just release  I want to hear the pros n cons , functionality. And the stiffness of it


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Suzanne B. said:


> No matter what you call them, fanny pack, belly pack, bum bag or a belt bag, these little guys have always caught hell in the fashion world. I can't say they actually look good on anyone, but I don't think that is really the idea. I don't care for the look either, but there's no way I would go somewhere like Disney World without one. I don't wear jeans or shorts with a ton of pockets so that basically leaves me with a fanny pack. I already tried a small crossbody and it did not work for me at all. I ride all the rides and I get turned upside down and inside out on some of them. I need something secure and hands free and a small fanny pack works perfectly for me. I would rather look like a dork and be able to enjoy myself rather than look fashionable and constantly stress over trying to deal with a bag of some sort.



I agree  to what you said ... I don’t care looking like a dork but atleast I’m in style [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## spoiledjojoy

miss_chiff said:


> Thought I’d post this Flashback here...I came upon this image, a bumbag from 1996. Leave it to Vivienne Westwood to come up with this vision of a bumbag.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Phillyfan

Is there a bum bag thread in clubhouse yet? I can’t seem to find one.


----------



## Apricots

ccmj said:


> Notice the D ring at the bottom center as well. For adding charms or maybe transforming it into a cross-body/back pack?


I wonder if it's for adding another strap to, so when it's worn crossbody it can be stabilised.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Phillyfan said:


> Is there a bum bag thread in clubhouse yet? I can’t seem to find one.



This is in bags, bags, bags. 

The trend is back! Post your Belt Bags, Fanny Packs, and Bumbags here...
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...ags,-Fanny-Packs,-and-Bumbags-here....982194/


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks!


----------



## Ellen409

I just pre-ordered my bumbag today (the wait is 4 months). My 2 cents: I lived through the last time “fanny packs” were the rage and was not a fan. This time around, I’m older and hopefully a little bit more fashion savvy (ie able to style it a bit better and quite frankly, not care as much).  The idea is to use it for long walking days (whether traveling or traversing through the city). I like the vintage look of the bag and feel that it will be a classic...perhaps something I can use when I’m 80 and no longer care about the latest fashion (although I’m not sure that could happen). And for those that say the price is over the top...is a $1000+ bum/waist bag from another brand THAT much of a wiser buy?


----------



## serenluv202

Ellen409 said:


> I just pre-ordered my bumbag today (the wait is 4 months). My 2 cents: I lived through the last time “fanny packs” were the rage and was not a fan. This time around, I’m older and hopefully a little bit more fashion savvy (ie able to style it a bit better and quite frankly, not care as much).  The idea is to use it for long walking days (whether traveling or traversing through the city). I like the vintage look of the bag and feel that it will be a classic...perhaps something I can use when I’m 80 and no longer care about the latest fashion (although I’m not sure that could happen). And for those that say the price is over the top...is a $1000+ bum/waist bag from another brand THAT much of a wiser buy?



I too remember fanny packs and I hated them.  Now there are so many varieties and designers, it is hard not to appreciate their style.  I pre-ordered the LV bumbag and received it on March 5th.  I thought about returning it because it was a little bigger than I expected and I was worried about the vachetta belt getting stained.  But like you said, it does have a very vintage look and I like that.  I probably will not wear it around my waist, but as a crossbody and shoulder bag.  I do think the price is reasonable.  I wanted to get the Chanel belt bag, but I refuse to pay $2700.


----------



## Handbaghandbag

serenluv202 said:


> I too remember fanny packs and I hated them.  Now there are so many varieties and designers, it is hard not to appreciate their style.  I pre-ordered the LV bumbag and received it on March 5th.  I thought about returning it because it was a little bigger than I expected and I was worried about the vachetta belt getting stained.  But like you said, it does have a very vintage look and I like that.  I probably will not wear it around my waist, but as a crossbody and shoulder bag.  I do think the price is reasonable.  I wanted to get the Chanel belt bag, but I refuse to pay $2700.


Congrats on your Bumbag!  Can you post mid pics?


----------



## Handbaghandbag

Handbaghandbag said:


> Congrats on your Bumbag!  Can you post mid pics?


Sorry!  Mod* pics


----------



## wishesarefishes

I actually like the fanny pack/bumbag trend but the LV one is too big.


----------



## freepockets

fatcat2523 said:


> Here are a couple pictures and I will New a new reveal thread shortly
> View attachment 3987613
> 
> View attachment 3987615


It is a lot bigger than I would have guessed!


----------



## Phillyfan

It is pretty big for a fanny pack. I pre ordered it, canceled and then pre ordered again! I was up to #4 on list and now #18. Do you think 4 month wait?


----------



## fatcat2523

freepockets said:


> It is a lot bigger than I would have guessed!


It is pretty big in size which I like. I do like the shape vs the mono eclipse bumbag as  it is more comfortable to wear.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

serenluv202 said:


> I too remember fanny packs and I hated them.  Now there are so many varieties and designers, it is hard not to appreciate their style.  I pre-ordered the LV bumbag and received it on March 5th.  I thought about returning it because it was a little bigger than I expected and I was worried about the vachetta belt getting stained.  But like you said, it does have a very vintage look and I like that.  I probably will not wear it around my waist, but as a crossbody and shoulder bag.  I do think the price is reasonable.  I wanted to get the Chanel belt bag, but I refuse to pay $2700.



Can you post a model picture plsss[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## onlyk

wishesarefishes said:


> I actually like the fanny pack/bumbag trend but the LV one is too big.


agree, if 1/3 smaller and 1/3 less depth would be so much better looking on women.


----------



## CornishMon

Well athletes love it.  I saw this watching a basketball ball game and had to share.  Do not understand wearing it this way but ok.


----------



## MLDella

I pre ordered my bum bag in the middle of Feb. Not sure if I can pull it off at 50. Anyone have/seen modeling shots? Really curious about pics worn cross body or just over shoulder!


----------



## MLDella

CornishMon said:


> Well athletes love it.  I saw this watching a basketball ball game and had to share.  Do not understand wearing it this way but ok.


Okay....I just requested modeling shots, but this wasn’t exactly what I had in mind! LOL!


----------



## onlyk

MLDella said:


> Okay....I just requested modeling shots, but this wasn’t exactly what I had in mind! LOL!


The bag is pretty big, I don't think it can wear comfortable on one shoulder. Keep us updated when you receiving it.


----------



## fatcat2523

spoiledjojoy said:


> Can you post a model picture plsss[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]





MLDella said:


> I pre ordered my bum bag in the middle of Feb. Not sure if I can pull it off at 50. Anyone have/seen modeling shots? Really curious about pics worn cross body or just over shoulder!


I have done a reveal with some mod pictures. Hope this help
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-reveal-with-lots-of-pictures.981390/


----------



## doongee

You lot asking for mod shots.
If you have Instagram, search for the hashtag #lvbumbag

There are a few shots uploaded and they keep coming!


----------



## MLDella

fatcat2523 said:


> I have done a reveal with some mod pictures. Hope this help
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-reveal-with-lots-of-pictures.981390/


Thank you fatcat for the link! Do you mind if I ask about pic worn crossbody? Was the strap the longest it could go?


----------



## MLDella

doongee said:


> You lot asking for mod shots.
> If you have Instagram, search for the hashtag #lvbumbag
> 
> There are a few shots uploaded and they keep coming!


Thanks! Will search!


----------



## fatcat2523

MLDella said:


> Thank you fatcat for the link! Do you mind if I ask about pic worn crossbody? Was the strap the longest it could go?



No I didn’t go the longest and there is still quite some room to extend the strap


----------



## Purse FanGirl

MLDella said:


> I pre ordered my bum bag in the middle of Feb. Not sure if I can pull it off at 50. Anyone have/seen modeling shots? Really curious about pics worn cross body or just over shoulder!



They are universal. Worn by all age groups. I would not hesitate to wear this beautiful bag for one second if I owned it...especially at 50!


----------



## pacificagal

I saw this on the website recently but had no interest at the time.  I just saw someone post on IG and it ignited a spark.  I think it's an interesting shape to be worn across the body.  It's definitely an homage to the 80's and 90's and because the consensus of fanny pack fashion is generally negative.

I particularly like the unusual shape and how it can leave the wearer hands free.

I just called the 800 number and placed a pre-order - expected in June 2018.  I don't think the price point is that bad all things considering with LV hiking everything else.

And if I see it in Europe next month, I can cancel my order here.


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I love the bumbag! I wear it on my front left side and am hands free having fun with my  geandbabies  - 5, 3, and 2 years old. I saw two people wearing them at Disneyland yesterday and they looked chic


----------



## fabuleux

Nikkaxoxo said:


> I love the bumbag! I wear it on my front left side and am hands free having fun with my  geandbabies  - 5, 3, and 2 years old. I saw two people wearing them at Disneyland yesterday and they looked chic


You should post a modeling pic!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Nikkaxoxo said:


> I love the bumbag! I wear it on my front left side and am hands free having fun with my  grandbabies  - 5, 3, and 2 years old. I saw two people wearing them at Disneyland yesterday and they looked chic


----------



## pacificagal

pacificagal said:


> I saw this on the website recently but had no interest at the time.  I just saw someone post on IG and it ignited a spark.  I think it's an interesting shape to be worn across the body.  It's definitely an homage to the 80's and 90's and because the consensus of fanny pack fashion is generally negative.
> 
> I particularly like the unusual shape and how it can leave the wearer hands free.
> 
> I just called the 800 number and placed a pre-order - expected in June 2018.  I don't think the price point is that bad all things considering with LV hiking everything else.
> 
> And if I see it in Europe next month, I can cancel my order here.



Update - May 2018.  Per LV Champs Elysee, wait is 7-8 months for this bag in France.

Must depend on demand and factory location - interesting.


----------



## MaryLVLover

Waou $1500 ( with or without taxes ?) for wearing a banana! Not a fan at all and very hard to see and understand why LV produce this item! For me ( sorry for my direct language) it is not LV’ level. 
But if people like.


----------



## MooMooVT

UGH. I'm starting to love this bag. I love crossbody and this seems like a great size for me. I'd never wear it around my waist as an actual "fanny pack". I'd love to try it on while I'm in Boston in a couple weeks but not sure if they'll have them in stock. Also considering a Graceful PM Mono. I tend to not like shoulder bags - but after carrying the Neverfull's the past couple months on my shoulder - I was starting to think a shoulder bag might be a nice addition to the collection. Hopefully I can try both IRL.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

We used to call them fanny packs lol


----------



## fabuleux

MaryLVLover said:


> Waou $1500 ( with or without taxes ?) for wearing a banana! Not a fan at all and very hard to see and understand why LV produce this item! For me ( sorry for my direct language) it is not LV’ level.
> But if people like.


These bags are hugely popular, that’s why they make them. It’s business.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I actually like it, but the price point is a lot to stomach for it. I can get 2 pair of sneakers from LV. I could buy the Josh backpack if I splurge a little more too. lol


----------



## LouisV76

I am really considering this bag as I think it looks very stylisch crossbody. does someone know how long the waitlists are?


----------



## MooMooVT

BleuSaphir said:


> I actually like it, but the price point is a lot to stomach for it. I can get 2 pair of sneakers from LV. I could buy the Josh backpack if I splurge a little more too. lol


Agreed. I'm considering the Burberry bum bag as it's only $680 and it's a little smaller without being too small. I'm also not sure this is the next Mono print bag I want for $2K as this bag will go out of style faster. For that money I could get a Petite Noe and the Burberry bum. But I do get the appeal. It's a great bag!


----------



## pacificagal

As of today, the bumbag is available on line.


----------



## LV521

pacificagal said:


> As of today, the bumbag is available on line.


Thank you so much for posting this info! So thrilled that I was able to place an order after seeing your post. Thank you!!!


----------



## pacificagal

LV521 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this info! So thrilled that I was able to place an order after seeing your post. Thank you!!!



I am so glad LV521!  Me too.  I was waiting forever for this bag.  So strange, I placed an order in April and paid in full - no word until they canceled it this morning?  I was stalking it since that time and just saw it come on line today!

Glad you were able to benefit.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Love the bumbag!


----------



## Traciefly

Hurry.....The Bumbag is available on the US site again...


----------



## Winterbaby

pacificagal said:


> As of today, the bumbag is available on line.



A HUGE THANK YOU TO YOU!!! 
I just saw your post and was able to place an order. Have been on wait list for months...and no movement at all.
Order is placed, now I just hope it gets delivered!!


----------



## LV521

pacificagal said:


> I am so glad LV521!  Me too.  I was waiting forever for this bag.  So strange, I placed an order in April and paid in full - no word until they canceled it this morning?  I was stalking it since that time and just saw it come on line today!
> 
> Glad you were able to benefit.


Just curious, in April, did you place the order in the store or via CS over the phone? I became interested in the bumbag about 3 weeks ago and after reading how long people had to wait, I kind of gave up hope of getting one. It’s our lucky day today! I upgraded the shipping so hopefully, it’ll be here before Friday


----------



## Winterbaby

LV521 said:


> Just curious, in April, did you place the order in the store or via CS over the phone? I became interested in the bumbag about 3 weeks ago and after reading how long people had to wait, I kind of gave up hope of getting one. It’s our lucky day today! I upgraded the shipping so hopefully, it’ll be here before Friday



I upgraded shipping too!!  And I truly hope this is not some computer glitch or malfunction.


----------



## LV521

Winterbaby said:


> I upgraded shipping too!!  And I truly hope this is not some computer glitch or malfunction.


Yay!! Keeping my fingers crossed that we will get shipping notifications tomorrow!


----------



## Belgian22

Love it!


----------



## mtstmichel

A new batch must’ve came in. When I called to ordain Friday they told me that it would take 2-3 months. Then on Monday I got a shipping email and it arrived on Tuesday! I think you guys should get yours very soon!


----------



## LV521

mtstmichel said:


> A new batch must’ve came in. When I called to ordain Friday they told me that it would take 2-3 months. Then on Monday I got a shipping email and it arrived on Tuesday! I think you guys should get yours very soon!


How do you like it so far?


----------



## pacificagal

LV521 said:


> Just curious, in April, did you place the order in the store or via CS over the phone? I became interested in the bumbag about 3 weeks ago and after reading how long people had to wait, I kind of gave up hope of getting one. It’s our lucky day today! I upgraded the shipping so hopefully, it’ll be here before Friday



By CS.  And I was checking back every couple of months.  I am so glad I am a stalker!


----------



## LV521

pacificagal said:


> By CS.  And I was checking back every couple of months.  I am so glad I am a stalker!


Your persistence has paid off today, congrats!!


----------



## LV521

Winterbaby said:


> I upgraded shipping too!!  And I truly hope this is not some computer glitch or malfunction.





pacificagal said:


> By CS.  And I was checking back every couple of months.  I am so glad I am a stalker!


I just checked the status of my order and even though it shows “order in preparation”, there’s a tracking number available. Looks like I’ll receive mine on Friday  any updates for you guys?


----------



## Winterbaby

LV521 said:


> I just checked the status of my order and even though it shows “order in preparation”, there’s a tracking number available. Looks like I’ll receive mine on Friday  any updates for you guys?



I just checked, nothing for me yet...it says order in preparation but i dont see a tracking number yet...


----------



## LV521

Winterbaby said:


> I just checked, nothing for me yet...it says order in preparation but i dont see a tracking number yet...


Hang in there! Did you upgrade to next day delivery or two-day delivery?


----------



## Winterbaby

LV521 said:


> Hang in there! Did you upgrade to next day delivery or two-day delivery?


I only had option for Regular or Express - I am in Toronto, Canada.
I keep checking but nothing yet...


----------



## LV521

Winterbaby said:


> I only had option for Regular or Express - I am in Toronto, Canada.
> I keep checking but nothing yet...


Don’t give up hope yet,,,,the day is still young


----------



## Winterbaby

LV521 said:


> Don’t give up hope yet,,,,the day is still young



My bumbag shipped!! 
I have a tracking number, it says Tuesday- which is annoying, but overjoyed this is a not a malfunction. LOL.


----------



## LV521

Winterbaby said:


> My bumbag shipped!!
> I have a tracking number, it says Tuesday- which is annoying, but overjoyed this is a not a malfunction. LOL.


This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## andi

Got mine yesterday!  Have not had a chance to play around with it but its a great size!


----------



## Winterbaby

LV521 said:


> This is AWESOME!!!



Mine arrived too! I love it!!! Perfect size.


----------



## LV521

Winterbaby said:


> Mine arrived too! I love it!!! Perfect size.


What a pleasant surprise to get it before the estimated delivery date!!! I got mine today, too! I’ve been busy playing with different ways of wearing it


----------



## lallybelle

Place In Cart right now.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

lallybelle said:


> Place In Cart right now.



Thank you for posting. I ordered the Bumbag and it should arrive early this week[emoji7]


----------



## GearGirly

Ugh missed it again!


----------



## R1S4

Winterbaby said:


> Mine arrived too! I love it!!! Perfect size.


Are you guys loving yours!? I got mine a few weeks back and still hesitant and haven’t taken it out yet! Please share your thoughts! Do you think it’ll still be ‘acceptable’ a few years from now?


----------



## Traciefly

GearGirly said:


> Ugh missed it again!


Bumbag available in US site right now


----------



## gabsandme

I hated this bag at first. But the more I see people carry it, the more I like it. Heck—I might just go as far as saying I love it!  It’s so casual chic.


----------



## Traciefly

Bumbag is available on US site now.


----------



## Winterbaby

R1S4 said:


> Are you guys loving yours!? I got mine a few weeks back and still hesitant and haven’t taken it out yet! Please share your thoughts! Do you think it’ll still be ‘acceptable’ a few years from now?



I do LOVE mine. But I love bumbags in general. I think they so perfect for sporting events and for walks, running around for errands, etc. You should try yours out.


----------



## mateng04

Bought hubby his bumbag coz he is travelling alone. He wanted a hands free bag. He initially thought of getting an LV. I said I could get a Gucci one for 1/3 of the price. Here it is. Bought from Gucci Montreal outlet. Only $580 CAD.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

There’s a bumbag available to purchase online now!


----------



## Traciefly

BagLVer4Life said:


> There’s a bumbag available to purchase online now!


The Bumbag is still available on the US site.


----------



## Hotsauna

Still available on us site.


----------



## Hotsauna

Does someone know if its difficult to get this bag in EU? Is it like pochette-metis-canvas-hard-to-get? 
Tia. ☺


----------



## CM SF

I just received mine today! I randomly checked the website on Friday and they had a few left. 

I've worn my black Gucci Coco Capitan waist bag so much. This trend really fits my lifestyle in San Francisco and is so practical! I'd love to see some photos of how you all style it!


----------



## AndreaM99

FYI: I found !14! bumbags on Fashionphile...https://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=bumbag


----------



## AndreaM99

miss_chiff said:


> Thought I’d post this Flashback here...I came upon this image, a bumbag from 1996. Leave it to Vivienne Westwood to come up with this vision of a bumbag.


Sorry for this, but I cannot help myself, this was predicted to be designed for Kardashians. For sure cheaper than butt implants!


----------



## frivofrugalista

AndreaM99 said:


> FYI: I found !14! bumbags on Fashionphile...https://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=bumbag



Wow why so many? Is that where all the return stock is going?


----------



## MooMooVT

AndreaM99 said:


> Sorry for this, but I cannot help myself, this was predicted to be designed for Kardashians. For sure cheaper than butt implants!


I read your comment before I saw the pic. Hysterical!


----------



## miss_chiff

AndreaM99 said:


> Sorry for this, but I cannot help myself, this was predicted to be designed for Kardashians. For sure cheaper than butt implants!


...lol that depends, one could get concrete injections in the rump for bargain basement prices. No joke, someone actually did that.


----------



## Cveaty

I Love it ❤️


----------



## shayna07

I love mine!!!


----------



## loubiqueen

im so sad I'm waitlisted for this  I hope i get one before christmas


----------



## tempurabits

If anyone's in toronto, flagship store at bloor has one left!
I checked yorkdale and they had a 100+ person waiting list which probably takes a year and saks lv had 10+ and they said it will be at least a 9 month wait


----------



## AndreaM99

loubiqueen said:


> im so sad I'm waitlisted for this  I hope i get one before christmas


There are 17! on Fashionphile, if that is an option for you...Good luck!
https://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=bumbag


----------



## loubiqueen

AndreaM99 said:


> There are 17! on Fashionphile, if that is an option for you...Good luck!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=bumbag


too high for my blood


----------



## MooMooVT

loubiqueen said:


> too high for my blood





AndreaM99 said:


> There are 17! on Fashionphile, if that is an option for you...Good luck!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=bumbag


Whoa!


----------



## AndreaM99

MooMooVT said:


> Whoa!


As of today, 20 of them...


----------



## Cooshcouture

I’ve found mine yesterday. Can’t wait when the leather is turned patina


----------



## chloebagfreak

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 4265749
> View attachment 4265747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve found mine yesterday. Can’t wait when the leather is turned patina


Wow! That looks AMAZING on you!
Love the little chain
I agree, I love the patina so much! Leave it by the window when you’re not using it for faster patina


----------



## FrenchBulldog

shayna07 said:


> I love mine!!!
> 
> View attachment 4249880
> 
> View attachment 4249881


Not my style, but it looks really cute on you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 4265749
> View attachment 4265747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve found mine yesterday. Can’t wait when the leather is turned patina


I am getting mine today
Where did you get the chain? I forgot to ask you  before
Thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

loubiqueen said:


> im so sad I'm waitlisted for this  I hope i get one before christmas


They have been showing up randomly on the US website!


----------



## Cooshcouture

chloebagfreak said:


> I am getting mine today
> Where did you get the chain? I forgot to ask you  before
> Thanks!


I have this chain for a long time now . I’m sure you can find it on second hand market .


----------



## chloebagfreak

Cooshcouture said:


> I have this chain for a long time now . I’m sure you can find it on second hand market .


Great! Thank you!


----------



## serenluv202

I got mine when they were first available for pre-order on the LV website.  I have yet to wear it but I will soon. 
The Bumbag has been available for immediate purchase on the US website since Christmas Eve. It is there today.  No need to buy at an inflated price from Fashionphile or any resale site.


----------



## TaylorXavier

Debating over this one or the hot pink Gucci one (bigger size). I like them both but haven’t tried either of them yet. Thoughts?


----------



## eroshery

Finally, join the club
Me n bumbag!
Have a great day


----------



## Loco4Coco

Hi all:  so I’ve been looking at both the Bumbag and Pochette Metis for quite some time and couldn’t find either.  On vacation a couple days ago I found the bumbag, they luckily had it in stock.  I quite liked it.  I decided to purchase, I had them ship it, haven’t received it yet.  Anyhow, what are your thoughts?  I’d probably wear it Crossbody.  Does it hold quite a bit?  Do you think it’s to trendy?  I’m wondering if I should keep it and enjoy, or hold out for the Pochette Metis?  Would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## chloebagfreak

Loco4Coco said:


> Hi all:  so I’ve been looking at both the Bumbag and Pochette Metis for quite some time and couldn’t find either.  On vacation a couple days ago I found the bumbag, they luckily had it in stock.  I quite liked it.  I decided to purchase, I had them ship it, haven’t received it yet.  Anyhow, what are your thoughts?  I’d probably wear it Crossbody.  Does it hold quite a bit?  Do you think it’s to trendy?  I’m wondering if I should keep it and enjoy, or hold out for the Pochette Metis?  Would appreciate your thoughts


Hi I just got my bumbag
It’s very cute and does hold a lot. I do think it’s good not to overstuff it though. I won’t be wearing it around my waist. Just as a crossbody or shoulder carried. It’s very comfortable and adjusts easily.
Yes, it is trendy, but fun
Totally different from the PM.


----------



## Hotsauna

I love my bum bag because it holds all the essentials. Easy to wear with your everyday outfits as it's casual even if it's trendy. I like it more than my PM (is that possible? Lol).

As the above poster said, don't overstuff it if you don't have to.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here are a couple of pics I can keep my mini pochette, my Rosalie coin purse, my keys, and a couple of other tiny things without it bulging too much. Love the back pocket for my phone





Loco4Coco said:


> Hi all:  so I’ve been looking at both the Bumbag and Pochette Metis for quite some time and couldn’t find either.  On vacation a couple days ago I found the bumbag, they luckily had it in stock.  I quite liked it.  I decided to purchase, I had them ship it, haven’t received it yet.  Anyhow, what are your thoughts?  I’d probably wear it Crossbody.  Does it hold quite a bit?  Do you think it’s to trendy?  I’m wondering if I should keep it and enjoy, or hold out for the Pochette Metis?  Would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Chiichan

chloebagfreak said:


> Here are a couple of pics I can keep my mini pochette, my Rosalie coin purse, my keys, and a couple of other tiny things without it bulging too much. Love the back pocket for my phone
> View attachment 4292865
> View attachment 4292866
> View attachment 4292867



It looks great on you!


----------



## Pinkie*

I don’t like it


----------



## Loco4Coco

chloebagfreak said:


> Here are a couple of pics I can keep my mini pochette, my Rosalie coin purse, my keys, and a couple of other tiny things without it bulging too much. Love the back pocket for my phone
> View attachment 4292865
> View attachment 4292866
> View attachment 4292867



Thanks for the pics.  I’d wear mine the same ways!


----------



## Melfontana

I have the Gucci one and got a lot of use out of it - many years back when they were popular - and I was younger.
I would wear it with shorts and a tank - very casual and it allowed me to be handsfree when out and about in the summertime. 
I know they made a Big comeback but I don’t get why it’s now worn crossbody or like a shoulder bag - I think maybe it’s because I’m getting old - I’d just prefer to buy an actual crossbody bag or shoulder bag. 
That’s just my opinion - I don’t mean to offend anyone who wears it that way.


----------



## CornishMon

Again I love it when I see it on others!  But for me I like my things inside my bags to be orderly - in the bum bag they would be all over the place!  The PM is more practical for daily use and definitely more versatile.


----------



## CoffeeKiss

I didn’t like it at first until I saw all the different ways to wear it. Now I think it’s amazing and so versatile!


----------



## The Cat

Happy new year !!!!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

The bumbag wearing crossbody is too trendy for me, however, I think younger or trendy people can pull this off.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Chiichan said:


> It looks great on you!


Thank you . It is a fun bag


----------



## chloebagfreak

Loco4Coco said:


> Thanks for the pics.  I’d wear mine the same ways!


You're welcome! We need to have some fun in our lives, and this is certainly fun.
I also have the PM and it definitely holds more. It also goes with more outfits.
I like having different bags for different moods, as well as outfits.


----------



## The Cat

General rule of thumb for bum-bags ( not your minge) : 
If you can’t fit a scotch egg , 20 regal , and a box of matches in it . It’s too small .
If you can Fit a 3-pack of Asda scotch eggs in it and still have room for phone and cigs etc. it’s too big .


----------



## chloebagfreak

eroshery said:


> Finally, join the club
> Me n bumbag!
> Have a great day
> View attachment 4292452


So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Grande Latte

I love the bumbag. At first, it didn’t appeal to me. Then I started seeing pics of Khole Kardashian wearing hers and I started to like it.


----------



## golden's mom

I think, and mind this is my opinion, if your girls aren't large, it's a cute look.


----------



## idlehen

It is very trendy, so if you want something more timeless then I would not recommend it. My personal opinion is that while the shape and design of the bag is nice, it just looks way too big for me. Maybe it would work a bit better on someone with a larger frame than me, since I'm kind of short (5'2), but when I saw it in real life I couldn't help but think it would swamp the waist of anyone who wore it as an actual fanny pack. I think it's ok worn as a sling backpack though I don't like the look as a crossbody (where it's hangs against your side).


----------



## shayna07

I just got the bum bag a month or so ago and I absolutely love it! It fits a lot and is so versatile! I know people say it is trendy but I don’t care - it is so cool!


----------



## MsCheleG

Finally got mine!


----------



## chloebagfreak

MsCheleG said:


> Finally got mine!


Congratulations! Such a fun bag


----------



## TaylorXavier

Ugh I didn’t know this was such hard to find. For those who just got one, did you order it way in advance or just got lucky in the store?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

shayna07 said:


> I love mine!!!
> 
> View attachment 4249880
> 
> View attachment 4249881


Adorable.  Will be my next purchase!


----------



## Cooshcouture

TaylorXavier said:


> Ugh I didn’t know this was such hard to find. For those who just got one, did you order it way in advance or just got lucky in the store?


I got lucky bc of the LV boutique had moved to the new location they put more merchandises .


----------



## pacificagal

I was on the waiting list for more than 6 months and it was canceled.  Luckily, it popped up on line.  Try stalking the website.


----------



## Jaxdoespretty

Anyone have their bumbag for awhile?  How is your vachetta looking?  I got one during the holidays, and I love it, but so nervous about how that vachetta might look after it’s worn for awhile...


----------



## chloebagfreak

TaylorXavier said:


> Ugh I didn’t know this was such hard to find. For those who just got one, did you order it way in advance or just got lucky in the store?


I just saw it pop up online to get mine. Just keep refreshing the page
Good luck!


----------



## TaylorXavier

Thanks for the advise! But our country doesn’t have a website.  And my SA basically said orders are closed and they haven’t received any new stock for a long time. So I’m thinking maybe the pink and red one from the geant line???


----------



## chloebagfreak

TaylorXavier said:


> Thanks for the advise! But our country doesn’t have a website.  And my SA basically said orders are closed and they haven’t received any new stock for a long time. So I’m thinking maybe the pink and red one from the geant line???


Oh, I’m  sorry to hear that
Well, I hope you get one I do like the pink one too!
You could purchase from Fashionphile- they have the prices marked up, but they are discounting them a little , I noticed.


----------



## LouisV76

got it during my last vacation - loooooove it


----------



## BettyLouboo

LouisV76 said:


> got it during my last vacation - loooooove it



Just curious, but which country were you able to get it in? It’s been unavailable in Europe for the last 6 months so I was only able to get my hands on one stateside.


----------



## LouisV76

BettyLouboo said:


> Just curious, but which country were you able to get it in? It’s been unavailable in Europe for the last 6 months so I was only able to get my hands on one stateside.



got it in switzerland. it was on hold but the lady didn‘t pick it up so the SA gave it to me[emoji12] I guess I was really lucky


----------



## BettyLouboo

LouisV76 said:


> got it in switzerland. it was on hold but the lady didn‘t pick it up so the SA gave it to me[emoji12] I guess I was really lucky



Ah you were lucky indeed


----------



## shayna07

Love my bum bag! It’s starting to Patina quite nicely. I love dark patina!


----------



## chloebagfreak

shayna07 said:


> Love my bum bag! It’s starting to Patina quite nicely. I love dark patina!


It looks great on you! I haven’t worn mine since it’s been raining so much here.
Great photo


----------



## shayna07

chloebagfreak said:


> It looks great on you! I haven’t worn mine since it’s been raining so much here.
> Great photo



Thank you [emoji4] all that vachetta is definitely not rain friendly. We get so much rain here in Tennessee too! I hate not being able to wear bags because of rain.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## chloebagfreak

shayna07 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] all that vachetta is definitely not rain friendly. We get so much rain here in Tennessee too! I hate not being able to wear bags because of rain.  Enjoy yours!


Ugh! Well we could wear it under our coats I guess
Hopefully Spring will be here soon enough with less rain.


----------



## Frivole88

the bumbag is also available in black cowhide leather for those who doesn't like the natural vachetta leather. the price is more expensive though since you get to add your initials and some nice stamps to personalize.


----------



## lvoe.junkie

Just got mine today; not sure if she is a keeper or not. Would love to see pics of the patina on the mono/vachetta bumbags if anyone has any!


----------



## theGuest

How long did you guys wait for yours? I’m nervous about having to wait 9months! Especially since they got rid of the waitlist now I have no way of gauging how long it will take.


----------



## MooMooVT

@theGuest  I see the Bumbag pop up frequently online. I want one too but I'm supposed to be on Ban Island until Christmas so it's torture to see it pop up and let it go...

Good luck!


----------



## theGuest

MooMooVT said:


> @theGuest  I see the Bumbag pop up frequently online. I want one too but I'm supposed to be on Ban Island until Christmas so it's torture to see it pop up and let it go...
> 
> Good luck!



Where do you see it pop up? I’m in Canada and apparently it’s sold out and they can’t guarantee it’s arrival :/


----------



## MooMooVT

theGuest said:


> Where do you see it pop up? I’m in Canada and apparently it’s sold out and they can’t guarantee it’s arrival :/


Ah. Sorry. I'm in the US so that could be the difference.


----------



## oknicoleee

theGuest said:


> Where do you see it pop up? I’m in Canada and apparently it’s sold out and they can’t guarantee it’s arrival :/



It's up on the Canadian website right now!


----------



## theGuest

It’s up? What do you mean? You have to call for availability but you can’t check out. Am I missing something?


----------



## oknicoleee

theGuest said:


> It’s up? What do you mean? You have to call for availability but you can’t check out. Am I missing something?



It was available to place in cart for about five minutes. It gets purchased quickly, so you have to be fast before it gets taken right before your eyes! Try placing it in your wishlist and refreshing like a mad woman!


----------



## MooMooVT

oknicoleee said:


> It was available to place in cart for about five minutes. It gets purchased quickly, so you have to be fast before it gets taken right before your eyes! Try placing it in your wishlist and refreshing like a mad woman!


My method too!


----------



## theGuest

oknicoleee said:


> It was available to place in cart for about five minutes. It gets purchased quickly, so you have to be fast before it gets taken right before your eyes! Try placing it in your wishlist and refreshing like a mad woman!



OMG!! I had no idea!! Ok thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## oknicoleee

theGuest said:


> OMG!! I had no idea!! Ok thank you for the heads up!!



Good luck, dear! I'll post really quickly if I see it appear. I know myself, and the rest of the members in the 'what are you stalking' thread have gotten some rare finds with this method!!


----------



## theGuest

oknicoleee said:


> Good luck, dear! I'll post really quickly if I see it appear. I know myself, and the rest of the members in the 'what are you stalking' thread have gotten some rare finds with this method!!


Thank you so much! Can I ask, once I put it in my wait list.. how do I get it in the cart?


----------



## oknicoleee

theGuest said:


> Thank you so much! Can I ask, once I put it in my wait list.. how do I get it in the cart?



ITS UP AGAIN!!


----------



## theGuest

So OMG,

I caught it! In my cart! Checking out! Asks me to log in! WHY!!!! I finally remember my password and log in but it won't let me go to billing! It's frozen!! I'm assuming it sold out from under me which is really annoying.

Thank you so much for the heads up! I'll keep refreshing tonight.

So stressful! Can someone buy it right out of my cart when I'm checking out??


----------



## theGuest

This is NUTS! I'm just refreshing like a crazy person.


----------



## oknicoleee

It's VERY stressful, haha! It gives me total anxiety!!!! I believe it can be bought right out of your cart if you dont check out fast enough. The exact same thing happened to me, make sure you have your log in information automatically populated, and that your credit card info is already on file before you check out....that way your check out process will be as quick as possible. I think you'll get it tonight, there seems to be a lot of goodies appearing online!!


----------



## theGuest

Lol! Thank you so much for your support!! 

I can put my CC on file? Where do I do that?


----------



## MooMooVT

Question for bumbag owners. I recently watched a review where one of the "cons" was that the bag can get hot on a hot day against the body and maybe a little sweaty - then the fear of color transfer from clothing to the vachetta from said sweat. 

I just moved to Texas and run hot anyway.  I love the bumbag and have it on my radar for Christmas - but now I'm concerned. I was excited to go hands and care free with this bag but I know if I find the bag hot and it makes me sweaty I'll rarely wear it. My other consideration is a mono speedy 30b. I know the speedy is a classic but I'm really drawn to the Bumbag and I think it's my first choice other than the heat concern. 

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## theGuest

oknicoleee said:


> It's VERY stressful, haha! It gives me total anxiety!!!! I believe it can be bought right out of your cart if you dont check out fast enough. The exact same thing happened to me, make sure you have your log in information automatically populated, and that your credit card info is already on file before you check out....that way your check out process will be as quick as possible. I think you'll get it tonight, there seems to be a lot of goodies appearing online!!



I finally got it this morning and I SHOT out of bed! Thank you so much for your suggestions and help!


----------



## specme

theGuest said:


> How long did you guys wait for yours? I’m nervous about having to wait 9months! Especially since they got rid of the waitlist now I have no way of gauging how long it will take.


I don’t know where you live but I didn’t wait at all for mine. I was in the store talking to my CA about the bag and she pulled out her iPad and said there’s 23 available ( this was 2 weeks ago) , do you want one ? It was shipped to me and I got it the next week.
PS- The Vegas stores have been posting on Instagram that they have some .


----------



## theGuest

I’m in Canada. And I guess it’s extremely rare here. But I just got mine this morning online


----------



## specme

theGuest said:


> I’m in Canada. And I guess it’s extremely rare here. But I just got mine this morning online


Yay . Congrats !! Hope you love it .


----------



## mtstmichel

MooMooVT said:


> Question for bumbag owners. I recently watched a review where one of the "cons" was that the bag can get hot on a hot day against the body and maybe a little sweaty - then the fear of color transfer from clothing to the vachetta from said sweat.
> 
> I just moved to Texas and run hot anyway.  I love the bumbag and have it on my radar for Christmas - but now I'm concerned. I was excited to go hands and care free with this bag but I know if I find the bag hot and it makes me sweaty I'll rarely wear it. My other consideration is a mono speedy 30b. I know the speedy is a classic but I'm really drawn to the Bumbag and I think it's my first choice other than the heat concern.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome!



I found the same to be true. I was worried about the strap when I wore it on a hot summer day. I happen to have a long thin scarf with me which I  wrapping around the strap to protect it. But I assume I will only need to protect it until it patinas evenly then I wouldn't worry as much about it. It also made me think to wear the bumbag more often in the Fall months before I take it out in the hotter months again.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So I just ordered the bumbag. I’ve never tried it on so I’m not completely sure about the bag how it will look on me. When I look at it on IG I love it! I like the idea of hands free and seems to really hold a lot. Anyone love the bag or dislike it and why?!? Thank you!


----------



## Nivahra

Here is a lot of information in the forum about the Bumbag. I think there is nothing between - you love it or you hate it. First I didn't like it, but I always need time to get used to new styles (I'm the woman which buys the trends of last year - always ). I tried it in the Mono Giant red and fell in love - it is cool and so practical. But because the Mono Giant was too loud for me and because I'm afraid of Vachetta I ordered the My World Tour Bumbag with the black trim and just 1 sticker in the back. I have to wait for it, but I know I'll love it. 
Have a look on Youtube, Minks4all is great and she bought the Bumbag a few weeks ago, she has very informative reviews and 2 videos on the Bumbag. 
I believe you will love this bag


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Thank you!


----------



## MiaKing

Still don't know if I want the bumbag or speedy b25. Have not tried both but bumbag seems not as popular as speedy which I like. I'm looking forward to hear your opinion and waiting for the pics


----------



## Joeli7

I don't feel like I could pull it off but my choice would be the empreinte noir version.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MiaKing said:


> Still don't know if I want the bumbag or speedy b25. Have not tried both but bumbag seems not as popular as speedy which I like. I'm looking forward to hear your opinion and waiting for the pics



I tried on the speedyb 25 and I was really unsure about it! It just seemed a bit bulky to me. I would only wear the speedyb 25 crossbody or on one shoulder. I wouldn’t carry it handheld. To me if your going to carry a speedy by the handle the 30 looks better to me. I really like all the ways you can wear the bumbag and I like the pocket in the back of it as well. I will post a review of what I think  and pics when I get it.


----------



## kbell

I like it on others... it looks great. I think it’s too big for me though as a waist bag and I wouldn’t wear it the other ways.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Dang girl, you are racking up bags lately!

I think it looks cute on tall skinny influencers but don't think it really translates into real world wear.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

mrsinsyder said:


> Dang girl, you are racking up bags lately!
> 
> I think it looks cute on tall skinny influencers but don't think it really translates into real world wear.



I’m really on the fence about this one! There isn’t one at my local store to try on. I’ll see how it looks on me, hope I’m not disappointed.  I’m working from home now. So my look is becoming more casual and I think the bumbag is not a dressy bag. I’m actually starting to tire of bags that are handheld or totes. I’m starting to lean towards more bags that allow me to be hands free but yet aren’t bulky bags.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m really on the fence about this one! There isn’t one at my local store to try on. I’ll see how it looks on me, hope I’m not disappointed.  I’m working from home now. So my look is becoming more casual and I think the bumbag is not a dressy bag. I’m actually starting to tire of bags that are handheld or totes. I’m starting to lean towards more bags that allow me to be hands free but yet aren’t bulky bags.


I had the mono one but it was very bulky on me. I tried wearing it on my shoulder but it was still bulky. It sticks out as a waist bag too. I’m not very tall, so that might be why. 
I have the Speedy25 B but rarely wear it. I think the smaller empriente style bum bag might stick out less.


----------



## lxrac

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m really on the fence about this one! There isn’t one at my local store to try on. I’ll see how it looks on me, hope I’m not disappointed.  I’m working from home now. So my look is becoming more casual and I think the bumbag is not a dressy bag. I’m actually starting to tire of bags that are handheld or totes. I’m starting to lean towards more bags that allow me to be hands free but yet aren’t bulky bags.



@Carrieshaver My fellow work from home forumer (is that a word?) Haha. I agree I'm so casual for over two years now as working full time at home has made me love my pajamas more. The last time Ive been to the mall was last year and I rarely buy clothes which means more money for accessories. I used to have the discovery bumbag in eclipse but returned it, due to the fact that I have other bumbags that were black sans the exorbitant price point. It was a beautiful and roomy bag, but too expensive. That's why I'm stalking the PS PM backpack now instead of the bumbag. But show us pictures once you get it! Congrats!


----------



## shayna07

I absolutely love my bumbag! I usually wear it crossbody or as a sling bag on my back. I did try it as a regular bumbag last weekend and liked it as well! It is very versatile and practical in my opinion. It has also been great for travel. Here’s me with mine.


----------



## eena1230

I love my bumbag so much! It’s casual, chic and great for every day use. I love it for travel as well.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

lxrac said:


> @Carrieshaver My fellow work from home forumer (is that a word?) Haha. I agree I'm so casual for over two years now as working full time at home has made me love my pajamas more. The last time Ive been to the mall was last year and I rarely buy clothes which means more money for accessories. I used to have the discovery bumbag in eclipse but returned it, due to the fact that I have other bumbags that were black sans the exorbitant price point. It was a beautiful and roomy bag, but too expensive. That's why I'm stalking the PS PM backpack now instead of the bumbag. But show us pictures once you get it! Congrats!


 Last few weeks the PS PM has been on the website almost everyday! I still stalk it even though I have it! I love the look and size of the PM but I’m so on the fence about the bag. I just can’t get use to the straps. Good luck at getting the bag if it’s what you want!! Stalking pays off ha ha.


----------



## lxrac

Carrieshaver said:


> Last few weeks the PS PM has been on the website almost everyday! I still stalk it even though I have it! I love the look and size of the PM but I’m so on the fence about the bag. I just can’t get use to the straps. Good luck at getting the bag if it’s what you want!! Stalking pays off ha ha.



We shall see I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for the PSPM....
Reverting back to LV bumbag---I saw this LV bumbag in person. It wasn't cute.


----------



## bbkctpf

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m really on the fence about this one! There isn’t one at my local store to try on. I’ll see how it looks on me, hope I’m not disappointed.  I’m working from home now. So my look is becoming more casual and I think the bumbag is not a dressy bag. I’m actually starting to tire of bags that are handheld or totes. I’m starting to lean towards more bags that allow me to be hands free but yet aren’t bulky bags.


Same here.  My look is now more casual so I also opted for the bumbag and when I got it, I loved it.  It fits alot and loved how it was hands free.  The straps were thick enough if u had a but of stuff to put in as well. But I ended up returning it bc of the vachetta, I am sure when I carry my bb he will touch it with his saliva filled hands . So I opted for the palm springs mini for now, one day when I can, I'll probably go back to it!  Hope this helped!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here is my bumbag! I was afraid I wouldn’t love it after more reading online and looking over pics I wasn’t excited for the delivery today! I love this bag!! It’s so super light weight! I have a Sarah wallet in it, key pouch, mini pochette and two envelopes. Here are some pics for now and when I have someone around I’ll post better pics later. For reference I am 5”2 140lb and 36D.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I have the strap set to the longest length possible!


----------



## ambrose1985

Carrieshaver said:


> I have the strap set to the longest length possible!



looks so fantastic !


----------



## Jeepgurl76

ambrose1985 said:


> looks so fantastic !


Thank you!


----------



## Muffin_Top

This type of bag is not my stuff, but I have to say it's a pleasure to see you wearing it, ladies !


----------



## phaedrana

Muffin_Top said:


> This type of bag is not my stuff, but I have to say it's a pleasure to see you wearing it, ladies !


yeah when i first saw it i was like "the 90s called, they need their banana bag back!".but i can understand how such bags can fit the lifestyles, so while you wear it, own it 
enjoy ladies


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Heading out for errands!! Felt cute so thought I’d post ha ha


----------



## lxrac

Carrieshaver said:


> Heading out for errands!! Felt cute so thought I’d post ha ha



WERRRRRRQQQQQ!


----------



## bbkctpf

Looks so good on you! Glad you love it.


----------



## idlehen

Imo the Bumbag is too big to look cute on most people. I've seen people wear it and I think it only looks ok worn across the back and even then it still seems rather bulky. I wish they had made it smaller by like 2 inches on all sides lol.


----------



## BrodyAlice

Carrieshaver said:


> I have the strap set to the longest length possible!


I have never thought much about the bum bag but it looks great on you!


----------



## Nivahra

idlehen said:


> Imo the Bumbag is too big to look cute on most people. I've seen people wear it and I think it only looks ok worn across the back and even then it still seems rather bulky. I wish they had made it smaller by like 2 inches on all sides lol.


You can have a look at the Empreinte on, its smaller!


----------



## Nivahra

I love it on you! Great decision, you'll have a lot of fun with it


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Carrieshaver said:


> Heading out for errands!! Felt cute so thought I’d post ha ha


Love your shoes.


----------



## Meaghanb123

I just ordered one in the World Tour version as I knew i needed one without vachetta. When they first came out I really hated the look but over time it has grown on me. I am pretty casual and wanted something I could use to run and pick up kids and just be hands free. We shall see!


----------



## meeker

Just received mine last week and I'm def confused on whether I like it or not. 
One thing I dont like it that it cant be tightened enough so sit at the waist. It always has this slouchy or droop look. I guess I would have known that if I had been able to try on in the store. 
I'm giving myself another week to make a decision of either keeping or sending back.


----------



## shaake

Any thoughts on women wearing the Graphite version. It seems a bit slimmer so won't add to bulk around the hips or bust.


----------



## ambrose1985

After 1.5 months of daily stalking, I have finally been able to order one ! Gosh, it has been such a painful and arduous journey.

Luckily it paid off. And now, the wait begins...


----------



## iheartschanel

It seems like the newer batch of mono print is thinner? Anyone who receive the new bumbag from the recent batch feels the same? Im basing on the new xmas mini pochette i received and the photo of my bumbag from my SA today. FINALLY!! I will pick up tonight


----------



## scubagirl

If anyone could post a photo of their original dustbag from the early collection of 2018, when it was first released. I'm curious if its just the LV logo and the darker brown bag maybe a scalloped edge? verses the newer 2019 version which is a pale cream with Louis Vuitton written on it? Thank you!


----------



## shayna07

Me and my “bump” bag - 15 weeks pregnant.


----------



## reayath

Hi everyone,

Im joining the Bumbag fan club at last! Same I wasn’t a fan when they released it 2 years ago but I was obsessed when seeing a girl rock it while traveling in Turkey. Anyway, decided to
Get the bag for my birthday in March, and then pulled the trigger with the LVXLOL version. It is a loud print and not for everyone, but my mind was like “go big or go home, girl!” Was worried but no regrets when it arrived!


----------



## mtstmichel

reayath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im joining the Bumbag fan club at last! Same I wasn’t a fan when they released it 2 years ago but I was obsessed when seeing a girl rock it while traveling in Turkey. Anyway, decided to
> Get the bag for my birthday in March, and then pulled the trigger with the LVXLOL version. It is a loud print and not for everyone, but my mind was like “go big or go home, girl!” Was worried but no regrets when it arrived!



I am the same way. I don’t care for a bag but if I see someone rocking it in person I become obsessed! 
This print is so much fun! Enjoy! It’s a great travel bag. I have the mono version.


----------



## LittleLuxe

reayath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im joining the Bumbag fan club at last! Same I wasn’t a fan when they released it 2 years ago but I was obsessed when seeing a girl rock it while traveling in Turkey. Anyway, decided to
> Get the bag for my birthday in March, and then pulled the trigger with the LVXLOL version. It is a loud print and not for everyone, but my mind was like “go big or go home, girl!” Was worried but no regrets when it arrived!


This is cute, does this come in leopard colour as well? Like I've seen on the bandeau print?
Will have to check it out! L


----------



## Mya42

Just received my bum bag today but sent it back the same day for a replacement. There was a loose stitching inside the back corner pocket otherwise it was perfect but couldn’t get over that stitching


----------



## reayath

Sorry for my late reply, I don’t see the leopard print in NA, not sure if it’s limited in
Europe.


LittleLuxe said:


> This is cute, does this come in leopard colour as well? Like I've seen on the bandeau print?
> Will have to check it out! L


----------



## reayath

Thank you! I can’t wait to rock it this summer! 


mtstmichel said:


> I am the same way. I don’t care for a bag but if I see someone rocking it in person I become obsessed!
> This print is so much fun! Enjoy! It’s a great travel bag. I have the mono version.


----------



## Mya42

Just received my bumbag. This was an exchange as the first one had loose stitching inside the back pocket and now this 2nd bag has a dent in the front and the strap handles already has patina/or discoloration. Maybe it’s not meant to be. I will prob just go to the store when they open and look at it for myself .


----------



## elisa66

Mya42 said:


> Just received my bumbag. This was an exchange as the first one had loose stitching inside the back pocket and now this 2nd bag has a dent in the front and the strap handles already has patina/or discoloration. Maybe it’s not meant to be. I will prob just go to the store when they open and look at it for myself .


sorry for that, however I don't see any problem with straps on the pictures. The dent in the front maybe dissapear with time?


----------



## Mya42

elisa66 said:


> sorry for that, however I don't see any problem with straps on the pictures. The dent in the front maybe dissapear with time?


I don't think the dent will disappear and the strap area was already patina in that small section and the underside. Not the normal pale beige/off white colour vachetta that you usually see. Not willing to settle if I am gonna pay for a bag with that kind of price.


----------



## winks

Do you still like your bum bags?


----------



## Mya42

winks said:


> Do you still like your bum bags?


I still like mine even though I have not used it since we went on lockdown. I think it will be a classic piece down the road, for me anyways.


----------



## Cooshcouture

winks said:


> Do you still like your bum bags?


Because I like a handfree bag therefore I still love it


----------



## Ellen409

winks said:


> Do you still like your bum bags?


Still love mine. Like previous post wrote, it is a classic piece, and I think it will stand the trends.


----------



## reayath

Just had the chance to bring with me for grocery shopping in the last 2 weeks but I’m loving it! Super handy, easy to use and holds a ton!


winks said:


> Do you still like your bum bags?


----------



## MsCheleG

winks said:


> Do you still like your bum bags?



Yes! I love it.


----------



## elisa66

right now Bumbag is my favorite bag


----------



## winks

ok you made me order it! thank you ladies

i have never seen it IRL so let's see how it works out on my body frame [emoji4]


----------



## greenteasprinkles

Carrieshaver said:


> Heading out for errands!! Felt cute so thought I’d post ha ha


You look so chic!! It suits you very well! Once quarantine is over (and I feel like I have an excuse to wear a purse again) I am going to purchase it. Lmao thanks for the help in persuading me   Thanks for posting it with the  various outfit styles too


----------



## brenzgracie

Thank you!!  I bought it, too!!  Love it!


----------



## JWWIFE

elisa66 said:


> right now Bumbag is my favorite bag



mines too


----------



## JWWIFE

Love my BUMBAG!


----------



## Louisgyal37

JWWIFE said:


> Love my BUMBAG!


Rocking it!!!


----------



## Bumbles

JWWIFE said:


> Love my BUMBAG!


You go girl! Looks amazing on you


----------



## JWWIFE

Louisgyal37 said:


> Rocking it!!!



Lol, thank you!


----------



## JWWIFE

Bumbles said:


> You go girl! Looks amazing on you



Lol, Thank you!


----------



## Grande Latte

Don't hate me, but I hated this bag when it first came out, but now it's growing on me. 

I think this bag is really edgy, fun, and out there and you have to have a lot of confidence, edge, and swagger to wear this bag. For instance, my aesthetics is too feminine, too soft, so I can NEVER pull it off. But I love it when I see on on other people.


----------



## kbcrew

Anyone have the bumbag in empreinte leather ? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## kikiii_24

kbcrew said:


> Anyone have the bumbag in empreinte leather ? What are your thoughts on it?



I do in the Noir! My fiancé recently purchased it for me for Mother’s Day and it’s beautiful! It’s not as big as the regular mono bumbag so it won’t hold as much but it holds the essentials. I have both the mono and empriente one and they both differ in terms of style.

The mono is more casual while the empriente you can dress up. With the empriente, you can definitely wear it as a fanny pack as well since it’s smaller, but it just looks so chic because of the color and embossed logo. Honestly, I love it! And it’s just gorgeous to look at


----------



## kbcrew

kikiii_24 said:


> I do in the Noir! My fiancé recently purchased it for me for Mother’s Day and it’s beautiful! It’s not as big as the regular mono bumbag so it won’t hold as much but it holds the essentials. I have both the mono and empriente one and they both differ in terms of style.
> 
> The mono is more casual while the empriente you can dress up. With the empriente, you can definitely wear it as a fanny pack as well since it’s smaller, but it just looks so chic because of the color and embossed logo. Honestly, I love it! And it’s just gorgeous to look at



Awesome, thanks so much for your advise.  I’m really leaning towards getting it, but I’m just worried that it might be a little too small. Would you say it’s ok as an everyday bag? Would you mind telling me if these things fit... a cardholder, mini pochette , keys, sunglasses, eyeglasses and small snack?


----------



## kikiii_24

kbcrew said:


> Awesome, thanks so much for your advise.  I’m really leaning towards getting it, but I’m just worried that it might be a little too small. Would you say it’s ok as an everyday bag? Would you mind telling me if these things fit... a cardholder, mini pochette , keys, sunglasses, eyeglasses and small snack?



Honestly, all of that won’t fit into the bag. I can fit my mini pochette (fully packed), key pouch (w/ key fob hooked on outside), wet ones, and cardholder. A pair of sunglasses can fit inside too if you didn’t have a case or the case was a fabric kind. There’s also a back zipper pocket where you can store your keys or cardholder as well. I put my phone back there for easy access.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

kikiii_24 said:


> Honestly, all of that won’t fit into the bag. I can fit my mini pochette (fully packed), key pouch (w/ key fob hooked on outside), wet ones, and cardholder. A pair of sunglasses can fit inside too if you didn’t have a case or the case was a fabric kind. There’s also a back zipper pocket where you can store your keys or cardholder as well. I put my phone back there for easy access.


 Very helpful size-wise, thanks!


----------



## Bumbles

kikiii_24 said:


> Honestly, all of that won’t fit into the bag. I can fit my mini pochette (fully packed), key pouch (w/ key fob hooked on outside), wet ones, and cardholder. A pair of sunglasses can fit inside too if you didn’t have a case or the case was a fabric kind. There’s also a back zipper pocket where you can store your keys or cardholder as well. I put my phone back there for easy access.


Your noir empreinte bumbag is gorgeous!


----------



## KMA83

I just got the bumbag in mono. I cannot wait to pack it. Although I’m thinking of a compact wallet or card holder. Thoughts?


----------



## kbcrew

kikiii_24 said:


> Honestly, all of that won’t fit into the bag. I can fit my mini pochette (fully packed), key pouch (w/ key fob hooked on outside), wet ones, and cardholder. A pair of sunglasses can fit inside too if you didn’t have a case or the case was a fabric kind. There’s also a back zipper pocket where you can store your keys or cardholder as well. I put my phone back there for easy access.



thanks so much for sending these pictures. They are extremely helpful. I’ve decided to just wait until stores open up again to go try it on. I love it but it seems like it might be too small for me


----------



## KMA83

kbcrew said:


> thanks so much for sending these pictures. They are extremely helpful. I’ve decided to just wait until stores open up again to go try it on. I love it but it seems like it might be too small for me


I was like you, I didn’t know if I would like
It. But I love mine.


----------



## kikiii_24

Bumbles said:


> Your noir empreinte bumbag is gorgeous!



Thank you so much! I love her too, she is just so pretty sometimes I take her out just to have a look.


----------



## kikiii_24

kbcrew said:


> thanks so much for sending these pictures. They are extremely helpful. I’ve decided to just wait until stores open up again to go try it on. I love it but it seems like it might be too small for me



Yeah, when I tried it on and started putting stuff in it I didn’t realize how much smaller it was compared to the mono.


----------



## kbcrew

kikiii_24 said:


> Yeah, when I tried it on and started putting stuff in it I didn’t realize how much smaller it was compared to the mono.



do you think if you didn’t put in the mini pochette you would have more room for other things?


----------



## kbcrew

KMA83 said:


> I was like you, I didn’t know if I would like
> It. But I love mine.



It’s a beautiful bag , but do you find it to be a little too small ?


----------



## kikiii_24

kbcrew said:


> do you think if you didn’t put in the mini pochette you would have more room for other things?



Yeah there would be a little more room. You could possibly pack a small snack and your glasses (w/ no case) along with the other items in there. It would probably be a tight fit though because of the long shapes of the sunglasses/eyeglasses together. 

Just to note, if you pack it to the brim and you’re wearing it across your chest it would be hard to grab things easily since all of the items will be stacked. Also, you would need to make sure nothing falls out. Every time I’ve used it, I’ve only packed my card holder, key pouch, and wet ones so it’s not over-full.


----------



## SweetCherries

I honestly did not like this bag when it first came out thinking it’s too trendy looking. After 2 years with a few increases I was looking for something practical and lightweight and could not stop thinking about it and some influencers on you tube and TPF...Joining this bumbag club finally!


----------



## kbcrew

kikiii_24 said:


> Yeah there would be a little more room. You could possibly pack a small snack and your glasses (w/ no case) along with the other items in there. It would probably be a tight fit though because of the long shapes of the sunglasses/eyeglasses together.
> 
> Just to note, if you pack it to the brim and you’re wearing it across your chest it would be hard to grab things easily since all of the items will be stacked. Also, you would need to make sure nothing falls out. Every time I’ve used it, I’ve only packed my card holder, key pouch, and wet ones so it’s not over-full.



got it. Thanks so much for your advise . I want to so badly just order it online, but am trying to contain myself haha . Hoping stores open soon


----------



## KMA83

SweetCherries said:


> I honestly did not like this bag when it first came out thinking it’s too trendy looking. After 2 years with a few increases I was looking for something practical and lightweight and could not stop thinking about it and some influencers on you tube and TPF...Joining this bumbag club finally!


I was just the same! And bought it 2 weeks ago lol.


----------



## JWWIFE

SweetCherries said:


> I honestly did not like this bag when it first came out thinking it’s too trendy looking. After 2 years with a few increases I was looking for something practical and lightweight and could not stop thinking about it and some influencers on you tube and TPF...Joining this bumbag club finally!



me too and now i love it!


----------



## SweetCherries

KMA83 said:


> I was like you, I didn’t know if I would like
> It. But I love mine.



So unique and versatile and not seen on too many people.  Enjoy it and wear it in good health


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hi guys! Call me crazy but there is one little thing that’s bugging me about my bumbag... one side on the handle has got a beautiful patina the dark brown edging is so sharp, but the other size is really not as nice... will the other side eventually catch up? Or is there anything I can do to even then up? I’ve uploaded some pics. Also some of the glazing is starting to come away, but I feel like it’s so minor to take in for repair, would you guys take it in for that? Thank you


----------



## SweetCherries

I would leave it in the sun and cover the area you don’t want to get darker to even out the patina process. Cannot see the glazing though.


----------



## SweetCherries

Loving my new bumbag.


----------



## KMA83

SweetCherries said:


> Loving my new bumbag.


Cuteeee


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bumbag owners! Can anyone give me some opinions, I’m having commitment issues. I want to order the world tour bumbag with black trim but I’m not sure the price difference is worth not having to worry about Vachetta. My question, is it worth it? Which would you choose? Thanks!
(really like this small travel sticker but may holdout for the horoscope sticker if I choose MWT bumbag)
Regular


Mwt




Horoscope stickers


----------



## KMA83

It’s nice! I have the non world tour, I think it’s just your preference.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

KMA83 said:


> It’s nice! I have the non world tour, I think it’s just your preference.


The price difference is the real hang up for me. Not sure it’s worth the money for black leather and a sticker?


----------



## KMA83

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> The price difference is the real hang up for me. Not sure it’s worth the money for black leather and a sticker?


So when I was looking at the bumbag the black caught my eye. However, as with you the price turned me off. I watch YouTube and I hear people who are nervous with the untreated leather. I have other LVs with the untreated leather and I just let them patina and get loved on. So finally a month ago I said I would just get it and enjoy it. I hope this helps! In my opinion the untreated leather pops on the bag.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

KMA83 said:


> So when I was looking at the bumbag the black caught my eye. However, as with you the price turned me off. I watch YouTube and I hear people who are nervous with the untreated leather. I have other LVs with the untreated leather and I just let them patina and get loved on. So finally a month ago I said I would just get it and enjoy it. I hope this helps! In my opinion the untreated leather pops on the bag.


I love an even patina! I think I want this bag to be completely worry free weather or not. I have Vachetta bags but I don’t carry them in bad weather. I just am having a hard time justifying the price difference. I wonder if there’s a speedy way to get past water staining? The black is kind of edgy and I like that too but the price! Add to that committing to a sticker..
I have been debating this for months


----------



## KMA83

I have seen people put their bag outside in the sun. I like an even patina too. The black is very edgy.


----------



## SweetCherries

I see your dilemma, is it possible perhaps you could try both on in the store to make up your final decision to see if it’s worth it to pay extra for the black leather strap world tour edition. The red lining is a nice too.


----------



## mtstmichel

Try to decide if getting the black worry free leather means that you will get more use out of your bumbag is worth the money.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I wonder to how the black leather holds up overtime? Like I’ve seen ebene straps where the sheen has worn off. Which would make not 100% carefree.


----------



## SweetCherries

Black leather will age and wear better than vachetta imo.


----------



## Bumbles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Bumbag owners! Can anyone give me some opinions, I’m having commitment issues. I want to order the world tour bumbag with black trim but I’m not sure the price difference is worth not having to worry about Vachetta. My question, is it worth it? Which would you choose? Thanks!
> (really like this small travel sticker but may holdout for the horoscope sticker if I choose MWT bumbag)
> Regular
> View attachment 4758511
> 
> Mwt
> View attachment 4758512
> 
> View attachment 4758513
> 
> Horoscope stickers
> View attachment 4758514


Not sure where you are, but in my country the price difference is $600 so I don’t think it’s worth it just for the black leather, red interior and only 1 sticker. If you were getting stickers everywhere then maybe it might be reasonable but definitely not for 1 in my opinion. I guess it also depends on how often you’re going to use it bc that might justify it as well and also how much you like it too! Will you keep it for a while or do you normally use for a while with the trend and then sell to find something else. Those are the questions only you can answer. Personally myself I’m also thinking abt the bumbag; for more as a travel bag and casual outings when I want to hold more than my mini bags but be hands free as well. I’m going to go for the normal patina one and just let it tan. I think it looks gorgeous too with the honey tan and black interior. Good luck with your decision and Let us know how you go and what you end up getting. What are you going to use the bumbag for?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bumbles said:


> Not sure where you are, but in my country the price difference is $600 so I don’t think it’s worth it just for the black leather, red interior and only 1 sticker. If you were getting stickers everywhere then maybe it might be reasonable but definitely not for 1 in my opinion. I guess it also depends on how often you’re going to use it bc that might justify it as well and also how much you like it too! Will you keep it for a while or do you normally use for a while with the trend and then sell to find something else. Those are the questions only you can answer. Personally myself I’m also thinking abt the bumbag; for more as a travel bag and casual outings when I want to hold more than my mini bags but be hands free as well. I’m going to go for the normal patina one and just let it tan. I think it looks gorgeous too with the honey tan and black interior. Good luck with your decision and Let us know how you go and what you end up getting. What are you going to use the bumbag for?


I want one for the same reasons, hands free use and travel. I am always super careful with my Vachetta and never get rain spots that’s why the black is appealing. The price difference here is around $400. That’s quite jump up for a what it is though. I think that’s why I haven’t picked it up yet.


----------



## lallybelle

The black leather is also very stiff compared to the Vachetta, so keep that in mind too.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

So I finally caved and bought the Vachetta version this morning online! I figure I can at least try it on and if I love it, great! I saved! And if I love it but prefer the black I’ll just return and order. But if the bag itself doesn’t work for me at all, no worries bc it’s not personalized and therefore returnable. I’ll update once she gets here! 
We really need a bumbag thread in the clubhouse..


----------



## kikiii_24

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> So I finally caved and bought the Vachetta version this morning online! I figure I can at least try it on and if I love it, great! I saved! And if I love it but prefer the black I’ll just return and order. But if the bag itself doesn’t work for me at all, no worries bc it’s not personalized and therefore returnable. I’ll update once she gets here!
> We really need a bumbag thread in the clubhouse..



Congrats! I purchased mine last month and absolutely love it. The canvas is very comfy and squishy! Holds so much and love being hands free especially when I’m with my son!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

kikiii_24 said:


> Congrats! I purchased mine last month and absolutely love it. The canvas is very comfy and squishy! Holds so much and love being hands free especially when I’m with my son!


Thanks! I’ve been debating on which bum to buy for months and finally just went for it. I have other Vachetta  bags and really want the black leather but the price difference is hard to swallow. Hope it’s LVoe at first sight!


----------



## Bri uk

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> So I finally caved and bought the Vachetta version this morning online! I figure I can at least try it on and if I love it, great! I saved! And if I love it but prefer the black I’ll just return and order. But if the bag itself doesn’t work for me at all, no worries bc it’s not personalized and therefore returnable. I’ll update once she gets here!
> We really need a bumbag thread in the clubhouse..


 Great minds think alike! I did exactly the same thing and i received the vachetta one today! Absolutly love the bag, but i was so nervous about the vachetta even when trying it on especially as today was super hot. I decided to return the vachetta version, and i have placed an order for the world tour version with black leather. Let us know what you think when yours arrives.


----------



## Bumbles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> So I finally caved and bought the Vachetta version this morning online! I figure I can at least try it on and if I love it, great! I saved! And if I love it but prefer the black I’ll just return and order. But if the bag itself doesn’t work for me at all, no worries bc it’s not personalized and therefore returnable. I’ll update once she gets here!
> We really need a bumbag thread in the clubhouse..


Yay for you and what a great idea! Very clever. I never thought of it like that. Congrats and I hope it works out for you. Looking forward to your reveal and review. And yes to the bumbag club. I was looking for one too and very surprised there wasn’t one. Only this thread


----------



## Bumbles

Bri uk said:


> Great minds think alike! I did exactly the same thing and i received the vachetta one today! Absolutly love the bag, but i was so nervous about the vachetta even when trying it on especially as today was super hot. I decided to return the vachetta version, and i have placed an order for the world tour version with black leather. Let us know what you think when yours arrives.


Nice! I have noticed so many tpf members buying a bumbag recently which is very exciting. Don’t forget to do a reveal of your world tour bumbag when you get it. How many stickers did you get? Congrats and can’t wait to see it


----------



## Bri uk

Bumbles said:


> Nice! I have noticed so many tpf members buying a bumbag recently which is very exciting. Don’t forget to do a reveal of your world tour bumbag when you get it. How many stickers did you get? Congrats and can’t wait to see it


 Thank you. I think a lot of people thought bumbags would be all the rage for a season then disappear, but they seem to still be going strong. Will  definitely do a reveal when it arrives. I got one sticker on the back because i only really wanted the black leather but you have to have at least one sticker.


----------



## SweetCherries

Despite the bumbag not being as a popular bag on this forum, wonder why it’s always sold out online?


----------



## Bumbles

Bri uk said:


> Thank you. I think a lot of people thought bumbags would be all the rage for a season then disappear, but they seem to still be going strong. Will  definitely do a reveal when it arrives. I got one sticker on the back because i only really wanted the black leather but you have to have at least one sticker.


Yes I agree totally. Love that the bumbag is so trendy and versatile and would make an awesome travel bag. And hands free too. Great bag for rides and theme parks. That’s what I want to use mine for. Well not that I have one lol, but I can dream. The black trim will look stunning! Great choice. Can’t wait to see it


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bri uk said:


> Great minds think alike! I did exactly the same thing and i received the vachetta one today! Absolutly love the bag, but i was so nervous about the vachetta even when trying it on especially as today was super hot. I decided to return the vachetta version, and i have placed an order for the world tour version with black leather. Let us know what you think when yours arrives.


Yay! Which sticker(s) did you choose. That’s the other problem I was having was committing to a sticker. Fear of not liking it or it rubbing off down the road. Congrats on your order!


----------



## Bri uk

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Yay! Which sticker(s) did you choose. That’s the other problem I was having was committing to a sticker. Fear of not liking it or it rubbing off down the road. Congrats on your order!


 I was the same i had difficulty choosing. I looked at every sticker available and just picked the one i think looked the best and complimented the interior, so i ended up going for the round red one in the picture. They have added some new horoscope stickers which are cute if your interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bri uk said:


> I was the same i had difficulty choosing. I looked at every sticker available and just picked the one i think looked the best and complimented the interior, so i ended up going for the round red one in the picture. They have added some new horoscope stickers which are cute if your interested in that sort of thing.
> 
> View attachment 4770028


If I do exchange the Vachetta for black leather, I would only want 1 sticker in the back or 1 letter on the front. I actually think the horoscope Vivienne are super cute but I wish they were on the back. I do worry about putting a sticker on the back as it may eventually scratch and not wear well. But I don’t really want anything on the front haha  I think 1 letter would likely not be very noticeable and less likely to fade away. I am terrible at this! If I do switch though, I’m leaning toward the same round sticker but in pink. Would love to hear your thoughts when this beauty arrives. My only other concern is will the black leather eventually crack like ebene tends to. I have literally never debated this much between 2 bags in my life!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Oops double post.


----------



## Bumbles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> If I do exchange the Vachetta for black leather, I would only want 1 sticker in the back or 1 letter on the front. I actually think the horoscope Vivienne are super cute but I wish they were on the back. I do worry about putting a sticker on the back as it may eventually scratch and not wear well. But I don’t really want anything on the front haha  I think 1 letter would likely not be very noticeable and less likely to fade away. I am terrible at this! If I do switch though, I’m leaning toward the same round sticker but in pink. Would love to hear your thoughts when this beauty arrives. My only other concern is will the black leather eventually crack like ebene tends to. I have literally never debated this much between 2 bags in my life!


How are you finding your mono bumbag? Are you enjoying it or prefer to get the black leather with the MWT one?


----------



## Bumbles

Bri uk said:


> I was the same i had difficulty choosing. I looked at every sticker available and just picked the one i think looked the best and complimented the interior, so i ended up going for the round red one in the picture. They have added some new horoscope stickers which are cute if your interested in that sort of thing.
> 
> View attachment 4770028


I can’t wait for your reveal. What time frame have they given you?


----------



## OCMomof3

Not into the aesthetic of the bumbag, though my son's gf has one and loves to wear it casually over her shoulder.  It wouldn't work for me, but after seeing it in person, I'm impressed with how roomy it is!


----------



## Venessa84

This fun, functional bumbag has arrived 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> This fun, functional bumbag has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776927
> View attachment 4776928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m very happy with how it turned out.


That’s gorgeous! How long was the wait? I’m planning on getting the MWT bumbag too but in black leather so it’s low maintenance. How are you finding it so far? Was it what you expected? congrats on your lovely purchase


----------



## KMA83

Venessa84 said:


> This fun, functional bumbag has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776927
> View attachment 4776928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m very happy with how it turned out.


Beautiful!


----------



## Venessa84

Bumbles said:


> That’s gorgeous! How long was the wait? I’m planning on getting the MWT bumbag too but in black leather so it’s low maintenance. How are you finding it so far? Was it what you expected? congrats on your lovely purchase



It took exactly 4 weeks so it was quicker then they estimated which was 6-8 weeks. I was surprised at how quick this came to me. And I’m absolutely in love. It’s better then I thought it was going to be. I went back and forth on the black but went with the Vachetta since I have the Palm Springs with the black. And I haven’t had issues with Vachetta in the past. 



KMA83 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bri uk

Bumbles said:


> I can’t wait for your reveal. What time frame have they given you?


The website says to allow 8-12 weeks for delivery, but i have seen youtubers say their items came faster so fingers crossed


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

So glad I picked the original to try first, I love it! My speedy b has an amazing patina and she’s from 2011, so I’m hoping this will f suit. I may patina champ this one and speed up the water proofing just a bit, undecided at this point. Here she is with her new friend.
Thanks to everyone for all the help 






She is so comfy and conveniently hands free, love her as a sling front or back and as a hobo. I believe this will be a permanent part of my collection


----------



## KMA83

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> So glad I picked the original to try first, I love it! My speedy b has an amazing patina and she’s from 2011, so I’m hoping this will f suit. I may patina champ this one and speed up the water proofing just a bit, undecided at this point. Here she is with her new friend.
> Thanks to everyone for all the help
> 
> View attachment 4780992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780993
> 
> She is so comfy and conveniently hands free, love her as a sling front or back and as a hobo. I believe this will be a permanent part of my collection


Beyond beautiful, I just started wearing mine. I love it. It’s already starting to get dark. How do you water proof?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

KMA83 said:


> Beyond beautiful, I just started wearing mine. I love it. It’s already starting to get dark. How do you water proof?


Go to YouTube and look up patina method or patina champ. There’s also sprays but I don’t do that  
Here’s my Speedy B from 2011 next the new Vachetta from my Bumbag.
(please note I still don’t carry this bag in heavy rain, but Vachetta over time develops its own weather proofing through the patina process)
And of course do your research before trying anything and use a light hand. This is just my experience I am not a pro and I am just sharing not suggesting or trying to teach.
Anything anyone tries on their bags is at their own risk but this has worked well for me.


----------



## KMA83

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Go to YouTube and look up patina method or patina champ. There’s also sprays but I don’t do that
> Here’s my Speedy B from 2011 next the new Vachetta from my Bumbag.
> (please note I still don’t carry this bag in heavy rain, but Vachetta over time develops its own weather proofing through the patina process)
> And of course do your research before trying anything and use a light hand. This is just my experience I am not a pro and I am just sharing not suggesting or trying to teach.
> Anything anyone tries on their bags is at their own risk but this has worked well for me.
> View attachment 4781083
> View attachment 4781084
> View attachment 4781085


Your bags look amazing!!! Thank you!!


----------



## SweetCherries

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> So glad I picked the original to try first, I love it! My speedy b has an amazing patina and she’s from 2011, so I’m hoping this will f suit. I may patina champ this one and speed up the water proofing just a bit, undecided at this point. Here she is with her new friend.
> Thanks to everyone for all the help
> 
> View attachment 4780992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780993
> 
> She is so comfy and conveniently hands free, love her as a sling front or back and as a hobo. I believe this will be a permanent part of my collection


Congrats! Couldn’t agreed more. The most comfortable and versatile canvas piece in my LV collection


----------



## Jnnieli

I've been wanting the monogram bumbag but it's sold out everywhere. Thinking about buying second hand but they are running more expensive than the original price


----------



## KMA83

Jnnieli said:


> I've been wanting the monogram bumbag but it's sold out everywhere. Thinking about buying second hand but they are running more expensive than the original price


Just keep checking the site!


----------



## IWICBTAll!

Jnnieli said:


> I've been wanting the monogram bumbag but it's sold out everywhere. Thinking about buying second hand but they are running more expensive than the original price


Yes, keep checking the website.  I’ve seen it become available on several occasions.  Good luck!


----------



## Msdanger

I am so torn between the mwt vachetta or black leather. My biggest concern is water spots, etc on the vachetta. It is really reassuring to see a lot of people having success with the patina champ method, but black leather would be no fuss. I live in a place with a lot of snow and i have two young kids so kinda leaning towards the black leather.

If the black leather combo was available as part of the regular line would any of you have chosen that over the vachetta version? most of the posts i see are for the regular version, so are my vachetta concerns silly?


----------



## Merc4496

Msdanger said:


> I am so torn between the mwt vachetta or black leather. My biggest concern is water spots, etc on the vachetta. It is really reassuring to see a lot of people having success with the patina champ method, but black leather would be no fuss. I live in a place with a lot of snow and i have two young kids so kinda leaning towards the black leather.
> 
> If the black leather combo was available as part of the regular line would any of you have chosen that over the vachetta version? most of the posts i see are for the regular version, so are my vachetta concerns silly?



I feel the same. I love the vachetta look but I know I won't enjoy the bag, I will worry too much. I'm looking into the black leather.


----------



## Bumbles

Msdanger said:


> I am so torn between the mwt vachetta or black leather. My biggest concern is water spots, etc on the vachetta. It is really reassuring to see a lot of people having success with the patina champ method, but black leather would be no fuss. I live in a place with a lot of snow and i have two young kids so kinda leaning towards the black leather.
> 
> If the black leather combo was available as part of the regular line would any of you have chosen that over the vachetta version? most of the posts i see are for the regular version, so are my vachetta concerns silly?


I’m also interested in buying the bumbag and have the same concerns as you, so yes am looking at the black option


----------



## Msdanger

Does anyone own two lv bum bags? I find they have the nicest styles compared to the other fashion houses. So hard to choose..Is it too much to have more than one?!


----------



## Nivahra

Msdanger said:


> Does anyone own two lv bum bags? I find they have the nicest styles compared to the other fashion houses. So hard to choose..Is it too much to have more than one?!


I have two of them, the Empreinte one and the Mono Giant. I‘ve had the MWT, too with the black trim, but sold this one because two dark Bumbags  were too much for me. I love this style, so for me two are ok


----------



## mtstmichel

Msdanger said:


> I am so torn between the mwt vachetta or black leather. My biggest concern is water spots, etc on the vachetta. It is really reassuring to see a lot of people having success with the patina champ method, but black leather would be no fuss. I live in a place with a lot of snow and i have two young kids so kinda leaning towards the black leather.
> 
> If the black leather combo was available as part of the regular line would any of you have chosen that over the vachetta version? most of the posts i see are for the regular version, so are my vachetta concerns silly?


If the black leather was available when I bought my bum bag I definitely would’ve picked it over vachetta.  It would increase its wearability much more. Even wearing my vachetta in the summer as a crossbody I worry about sunscreen and sweat ruining it so forget rain and snow. My other option would be to buy preloved where the vachetta is already has an even patina and much less likely to stain unevenly.


----------



## Msdanger

Nivahra said:


> I have two of them, the Empreinte one and the Mono Giant. I‘ve had the MWT, too with the black trim, but sold this one because two dark Bumbags  were too much for me. I love this style, so for me two are ok


I am looking at the wave and the mono. Exactly my dilemma on the mono because I like the black wave best, so the mwt with black would also be dark. Though i think the wave looks different enough - less casual than the mono, so maybe the strap won’t matter too much.

So glad to hear I’m not the only one loving bum bags haha. They are really my Favorite style. So functional and stylish. I was hesitant at first because of bum bags in the 80s and how they went out of style, but i think these new bags are so versatile, especially wearing across the chest, that they will be a classic. If not I’ll just not be cool and wear them anyways haha.


----------



## Bumbles

Msdanger said:


> Does anyone own two lv bum bags? I find they have the nicest styles compared to the other fashion houses. So hard to choose..Is it too much to have more than one?!


Of course! Why not. It’s like having 2 speedies or 2 nevefulls,
Dont forget to post when you have pics


----------



## Bumbles

Msdanger said:


> I am looking at the wave and the mono. Exactly my dilemma on the mono because I like the black wave best, so the mwt with black would also be dark. Though i think the wave looks different enough - less casual than the mono, so maybe the strap won’t matter too much.
> 
> So glad to hear I’m not the only one loving bum bags haha. They are really my Favorite style. So functional and stylish. I was hesitant at first because of bum bags in the 80s and how they went out of style, but i think these new bags are so versatile, especially wearing across the chest, that they will be a classic. If not I’ll just not be cool and wear them anyways haha.


I like the wave noir. It’s gorgeous and with the lv on the front too, I love it and it’s such nice leather too.. Don’t see many people with it, so will be very unique. I think some celebrities have it though. It’s smaller size then the mono. I want to buy one for travel, but bc we can’t go overseas now, I will hold off buying one til we can go again which might be a while.


----------



## Msdanger

mtstmichel said:


> If the black leather was available when I bought my bum bag I definitely would’ve picked it over vachetta.  It would increase its wearability much more. Even wearing my vachetta in the summer as a crossbody I worry about sunscreen and sweat ruining it so forget rain and snow. My other option would be to buy preloved where the vachetta is already has an even patina and much less likely to stain unevenly.


Oh I didn’t even think about sunscreen and hot summer days! Another thing to worry about . Do you do the patina champ method to keep your bag clean?

i did considered the preloved mono, but found most to be too dark in patina. Victoria’s  (patina champ) bags stay a honey patina after 5 years. She says the dark honey happens if it isn’t maintained: vachetta maintained should never go that dark. I don’t like the dark honey look and the patina method seems pretty easy... but not sure if it would help with oil, like hand cream or sun screen. Lol vachetta is a lifestyle... don’t know if I’m cut out for it!


----------



## Msdanger

Bumbles said:


> I like the wave noir. It’s gorgeous and with the lv on the front too, I love it and it’s such nice leather too.. Don’t see many people with it, so will be very unique. I think some celebrities have it though. It’s smaller size then the mono. I want to buy one for travel, but bc we can’t go overseas now, I will hold off buying one til we can go again which might be a while.



My store only had the wave and not the mono, so I got to try it on. And yes, it’s smaller. Held about the same as my PS mini. That’s why I am wanting the mono too because I’d use it more for work/being out with kids. The logo really pops and elevates any outfit. Even with sweats! It dresses up super nice too. I agree the size would be good for travel where you don’t want to haul as much stuff. Mono maybe good for Disneyland trip with kids lol. So happy to hear you are a wave fan too. It really is not common on Instagram, so wasn’t sure if sold well.

I find bum bags are the perfect bag for covid. I have a Patagonia bum bag that I’ve only been wearing for the last 4 months because I want to be hands-free.


----------



## imetazoa

Curious to know if longtime bumbag owners have noticed problems with this stress point of the bag? It seems like it could be easily susceptible to ripping or cracking.


----------



## GAN

Hi anyone having the lvxlol bumbag, can let me know where is the date code. I just got mine but cant find it. Thanks


----------



## Venessa84

Msdanger said:


> I am so torn between the mwt vachetta or black leather. My biggest concern is water spots, etc on the vachetta. It is really reassuring to see a lot of people having success with the patina champ method, but black leather would be no fuss. I live in a place with a lot of snow and i have two young kids so kinda leaning towards the black leather.
> 
> If the black leather combo was available as part of the regular line would any of you have chosen that over the vachetta version? most of the posts i see are for the regular version, so are my vachetta concerns silly?



I have the MWT bumbag with vachetta. I guess I picked that instead of the black leather because I have the palm springs backpack and also don’t have issues with vachetta aging naturally.


----------



## mtstmichel

Msdanger said:


> Oh I didn’t even think about sunscreen and hot summer days! Another thing to worry about . Do you do the patina champ method to keep your bag clean?
> 
> i did considered the preloved mono, but found most to be too dark in patina. Victoria’s  (patina champ) bags stay a honey patina after 5 years. She says the dark honey happens if it isn’t maintained: vachetta maintained should never go that dark. I don’t like the dark honey look and the patina method seems pretty easy... but not sure if it would help with oil, like hand cream or sun screen. Lol vachetta is a lifestyle... don’t know if I’m cut out for it!


I didn’t use the patina champs method on my bum bag. I used Apple guard and it has kept the Vachetta a nice honey  color so far. I’ve had my bum bag doe almost two two years now.


----------



## GAN

GAN said:


> Hi anyone having the lvxlol bumbag, can let me know where is the date code. I just got mine but cant find it. Thanks


I managed to find it at the corner of the back interior zipper compartment.  silly me as I keep looking for it in the front pocket.

Sharing pic of my new buy over the weekend.
No chance to use it since it has been raining over past few days.  
My first intention is to purchase the monogram or the monogram empreinte but both oos and I ccould not view these in actual.  Luckily this piece is avail and viewing it, my hubby nudged me to get this instead since the color is very striking and unique.  We can share carrying it as well.. though I find the color a bit loud and no really my style.  I also worried about the  vachetta straps ever since it has been raining past few days heavily.  In my country, sudden rains is common and now wondering if I should return itfor monogram empreinte which is slightly smaller but carefree. Surprising the pricing for monogram empreinte is less than this print version too.


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> I managed to find it at the corner of the back interior zipper compartment.  silly me as I keep looking for it in the front pocket.
> 
> Sharing pic of my new buy over the weekend.
> No chance to use it since it has been raining over past few days.
> My first intention is to purchase the monogram or the monogram empreinte but both oos and I ccould not view these in actual.  Luckily this piece is avail and viewing it, my hubby nudged me to get this instead since the color is very striking and unique.  We can share carrying it as well.. though I find the color a bit loud and no really my style.  I also worried about the  vachetta straps ever since it has been raining past few days heavily.  In my country, sudden rains is common and now wondering if I should return itfor monogram empreinte which is slightly smaller but carefree. Surprising the pricing for monogram empreinte is less than this print version too.
> 
> View attachment 4821787


This is gorgeous and definitely a stand out colour that not everyone will have. Yours is very unique


----------



## GAN

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous and definitely a stand out colour that not everyone will have. Yours is very unique


Thank you, yes I agreed the colors really pop and I do not see many ppl here carrying this version except monogram.  I just worried about the rains here and I actually scared to use it due to the strap.


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Thank you, yes I agreed the colors really pop and I do not see many ppl here carrying this version except monogram.  I just worried about the rains here and I actually scared to use it due to the strap.


I think as you use it for a few times you will better after that. Think of it this way, you spent a lot of money on the way so it’s meant to be used and enjoyed


----------



## GAN

Bumbles said:


> I think as you use it for a few times you will better after that. Think of it this way, you spent a lot of money on the way so it’s meant to be used and enjoyed



Thank you   somehow whenever i used my bags, I always tends to be careful. well, I am trying to get over such feeling.


----------



## reayath

GAN said:


> Thank you, yes I agreed the colors really pop and I do not see many ppl here carrying this version except monogram.  I just worried about the rains here and I actually scared to use it due to the strap.



LVXLOL Bum twins!! I love this bag, definitely my fav this summer!

For the rain stain, I tried a method learned from YT that put my bag exposed to sunlight for at least a month or two so the strap can started the patina process before actually using it. 

So far i had some very minor rain spots on the handle (yeah I'm the not very careful type) and it is hardly noticeable once the leather is dry.


----------



## GAN

reayath said:


> LVXLOL Bum twins!! I love this bag, definitely my fav this summer!
> 
> For the rain stain, I tried a method learned from YT that put my bag exposed to sunlight for at least a month or two so the strap can started the patina process before actually using it.
> 
> So far i had some very minor rain spots on the handle (yeah I'm the not very careful type) and it is hardly noticeable once the leather is dry.


 Bum twins! I intend to keep this instead of exchanging it. thank you for sharing with me the method. I am thinking if spraying those water resistance spray that I used on my leather shoes, will work on the patina leather. Else, I will try your method as now the leather looks so new and pure. I hope it will turn out evenly over times nicely too.


----------



## Foxyprs

Do we still feel like the bumbag is in?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Foxyprs said:


> Do we still feel like the bumbag is in?


I love my bumbags!! I don’t feel like they are going out of style anytime soon!! Great bags!! I thought I loved my backpack more but after getting the bumbags I’m in love with them. I feel better that my bag is on my side or in front of me rather than my back.


----------



## 4purse

Still a big Nope for me. I’ve not seen one that was flattering on a woman especially worn across the chest.


----------



## patty_o

Foxyprs said:


> Do we still feel like the bumbag is in?


I can't wait for my MWT bumbag  so for me, yes


----------



## k5ml3k

I've been trying to get one for awhile now. I think between this bag and my nano speedy, I will be all set with LV. Now if I can get one in perfect condition


----------



## Venessa84

Foxyprs said:


> Do we still feel like the bumbag is in?



Definitely! The bumbag is one of those styles that comes and goes and when it’s not “in” it’s still super useful and cool.


----------



## Toronto24

Foxyprs said:


> Do we still feel like the bumbag is in?



I LOVE mine so much! I have always thought fanny packs/belt bags are “in”. I love wearing them crossbody. My very first designer bag was the Gucci belt bag (~ 2002) and I still have and love it.

I was so upset about staining my LV bumbag this summer with a glob of hand sanitizer. I didn’t realize it had dropped on my bag and it must have been there for about an hour. The area changed to a lighter colour. I have been intermittently applying coconut oil to the area and the stain is now barely noticeable


----------



## AndreaM99

Bumbag was never "in" for me. I do not find it elegant. But I am happy for everyone who is enjoy this "bag".


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

I have a dilemma! I am torn between the bumbag and the SpeedyB 30 in DE. Here’s why: I love the look of the bumbag and how it can be dressed up or down, it’s hands free and I want something (other than the Palm Springs mini) that I can wear with my casual clothes. I have the Pochette Métis and I love it! But I want to try a different style. Where I’m struggling is that I feel like I should have at least 1 “classic” bag that LV is known for. I have the Neverfull GM that I use for travel but I also wanted to add the SpeedyB. Where I hesitate is that I’m not sure if I’m buying the SpeedyB just because it’s a classic or because I really want it. I just feel like the SpeedyB bags look like mini-duffle bags and that’s my turn off. I am hoping for some insight! In my collection: Girolata in DA, the Graceful MM in Mono and DA, Pochette Métis in Mono, Neverfull MM and GM and the NeoNoe. I like Hobos, love crossbody styles. Just to give an idea for some insight!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> I have a dilemma! I am torn between the bumbag and the SpeedyB 30 in DE. Here’s why: I love the look of the bumbag and how it can be dressed up or down, it’s hands free and I want something (other than the Palm Springs mini) that I can wear with my casual clothes. I have the Pochette Métis and I love it! But I want to try a different style. Where I’m struggling is that I feel like I should have at least 1 “classic” bag that LV is known for. I have the Neverfull GM that I use for travel but I also wanted to add the SpeedyB. Where I hesitate is that I’m not sure if I’m buying the SpeedyB just because it’s a classic or because I really want it. I just feel like the SpeedyB bags look like mini-duffle bags and that’s my turn off. I am hoping for some insight! In my collection: Girolata in DA, the Graceful MM in Mono and DA, Pochette Métis in Mono, Neverfull MM and GM and the NeoNoe. I like Hobos, love crossbody styles. Just to give an idea for some insight!


I would go with the bumbag! I really love mine for the fact like you said you can dress it up or down! I love using mine for travel, shopping and being hands free is important to me. I have had a speedy 30 a few times because I see it as being a classic bag that everyone should have but also only if you get use out to it! I didn’t use mine that much so I sold it. I’m also the type who only keeps bags that I use.


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I would go with the bumbag! I really love mine for the fact like you said you can dress it up or down! I love using mine for travel, shopping and being hands free is important to me. I have had a speedy 30 a few times because I see it as being a classic bag that everyone should have but also only if you get use out to it! I didn’t use mine that much so I sold it. I’m also the type who only keeps bags that I use.



I am the same way. I am looking to sell my Neverfull Mm because I just don’t use it. It was the first bag I wanted from LV. But I prefer the Graceful because not just a tote bag. I prefer purses over totes and if I’m going to use a tote for work, I prefer my GM as it holds more and DE is more subtle for the office. I want to want the speedy 30b and every time I see it in the boutique, I fall in love with it. BUT actually using it? I’m not sure I like the look of the mini duffel bag.


----------



## vintage diamond

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> I have a dilemma! I am torn between the bumbag and the SpeedyB 30 in DE. Here’s why: I love the look of the bumbag and how it can be dressed up or down, it’s hands free and I want something (other than the Palm Springs mini) that I can wear with my casual clothes. I have the Pochette Métis and I love it! But I want to try a different style. Where I’m struggling is that I feel like I should have at least 1 “classic” bag that LV is known for. I have the Neverfull GM that I use for travel but I also wanted to add the SpeedyB. Where I hesitate is that I’m not sure if I’m buying the SpeedyB just because it’s a classic or because I really want it. I just feel like the SpeedyB bags look like mini-duffle bags and that’s my turn off. I am hoping for some insight! In my collection: Girolata in DA, the Graceful MM in Mono and DA, Pochette Métis in Mono, Neverfull MM and GM and the NeoNoe. I like Hobos, love crossbody styles. Just to give an idea for some insight!


Had the same dilemma but wanted the speedyb in mono not de!! Decided to go with the bumbag and I’m so glad I did. It is so multifunctional and despite the vachetta, it’s still quite a carefree bag.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Just purchased this! I know when it first released I wasn’t too fond of it. Lol but I dress super casual and have kids so I love that I can wear it hands free.


----------



## Ms.Midnight79

Bumbag all day everyday!!! I bought the mono first and loved it so much I bought the new wave shortly after! They are super comfy and I’m all about hands free now. The mono is larger than the new wave and has the back zipper pocket which I use for my phone. Although the new wave is more compact it’s just right for my mini Pochette accessoire, phone and key pouch. I love the leather and feel I can use it in all weather worry free which I love! Might get empreinte next!!!


----------



## elenachoe

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Bumbag owners! Can anyone give me some opinions, I’m having commitment issues. I want to order the world tour bumbag with black trim but I’m not sure the price difference is worth not having to worry about Vachetta. My question, is it worth it? Which would you choose? Thanks!
> (really like this small travel sticker but may holdout for the horoscope sticker if I choose MWT bumbag)
> Regular
> View attachment 4758511
> 
> Mwt
> View attachment 4758512
> 
> View attachment 4758513
> 
> Horoscope stickers
> View attachment 4758514


I usually like wt versions
But for bumbag i like much better with vachetta. Planning to buy one soon.

i saw how it looked with honey patina vachetta it looks good too


----------



## KMA83

I have the normal one and I wear it a lot, my strap is not tanned a lot yet but it’s not summer here. I’ve gotten a few rain spots but it blended well. I’m pleased.


----------



## lemondln

GAN said:


> I managed to find it at the corner of the back interior zipper compartment.  silly me as I keep looking for it in the front pocket.
> 
> Sharing pic of my new buy over the weekend.
> No chance to use it since it has been raining over past few days.
> My first intention is to purchase the monogram or the monogram empreinte but both oos and I ccould not view these in actual.  Luckily this piece is avail and viewing it, my hubby nudged me to get this instead since the color is very striking and unique.  We can share carrying it as well.. though I find the color a bit loud and no really my style.  I also worried about the  vachetta straps ever since it has been raining past few days heavily.  In my country, sudden rains is common and now wondering if I should return itfor monogram empreinte which is slightly smaller but carefree. Surprising the pricing for monogram empreinte is less than this print version too.
> 
> View attachment 4821787



Do you still have this bag? Do you still like it? I am worried this color is too special, is it easy to match?


----------



## natjyl

anyone mind sharing photos of their noir empriente bumbag and how the wear and tear is?


----------



## jelly-baby

natjyl said:


> anyone mind sharing photos of their noir empriente bumbag and how the wear and tear is?



I got this recently but returned it as it’s too small. I’ve ordered MWT with black leather instead. I watched many YT videos before ordering this empreinte version and they all said how it held up really well over time. Definitely worth checking some of the videos if you want owner opinions before buying.


----------



## MooMooVT

jelly-baby said:


> I got this recently but returned it as it’s too small. I’ve ordered MWT with black leather instead. I watched many YT videos before ordering this empreinte version and they all said how it held up really well over time. Definitely worth checking some of the videos if you want owner opinions before buying.
> 
> View attachment 5219732


I ordered a mono bumbag and I tried this version on in store at the same time. They're VERY different in size. I'm 5'9" and a size 8-10. This one was WAY TOO SMALL. The mono I could make work but I didn't love how it hit me across the chest. Just in case this helps others


----------



## natjyl

jelly-baby said:


> I got this recently but returned it as it’s too small. I’ve ordered MWT with black leather instead. I watched many YT videos before ordering this empreinte version and they all said how it held up really well over time. Definitely worth checking some of the videos if you want owner opinions before buying.
> 
> View attachment 5219732


I'm almost5'3 so hopefully the size will be good! I just carry the basics nowadays and wanted a casual bag, Sydney just reopened up so might see if I can pop in to have a look but always afraid the SA's would be super judgemental if I went in to try a bag and not purchase anything haha!


----------



## jaylvlove

natjyl said:


> I'm almost5'3 so hopefully the size will be good! I just carry the basics nowadays and wanted a casual bag, Sydney just reopened up so might see if I can pop in to have a look but always afraid the SA's would be super judgemental if I went in to try a bag and not purchase anything haha!


If you're worried about them being judgemental try going in first thing in the morning when there's no one else/ not many customers in store, that way you're not taking them away from paying clients if that is what's concerning you, but also they'll have nothing better to do


----------



## Cthai

natjyl said:


> I'm almost5'3 so hopefully the size will be good! I just carry the basics nowadays and wanted a casual bag, Sydney just reopened up so might see if I can pop in to have a look but always afraid the SA's would be super judgemental if I went in to try a bag and not purchase anything haha!



I’m 5’2 and have the bumbag in empriente , brought it back in 2019 and took it to Disney and worn it almost everyday. Still looks good. I tried on the mono but it’s overwhelming to my frame.


----------



## Bumbles

natjyl said:


> I'm almost5'3 so hopefully the size will be good! I just carry the basics nowadays and wanted a casual bag, Sydney just reopened up so might see if I can pop in to have a look but always afraid the SA's would be super judgemental if I went in to try a bag and not purchase anything haha!


Don’t worry abt them being judgemental. They have to accept customers are entitled to go in and try before they buy, right? And they can’t expect a sale from every customer. It’s fine, just go in and check it out if they have it available, and they might have the mono one too for you to compare. I think the bumbag is a great bag and very causal and in empreinte would be a classic too. If you check on YouTube alot of people have it and love it, and there is a great video from decor and decorations which may help you. I’m planning on getting the bumbag myself for travel, especially when it opens up again (overseas I mean), and tossing up between the MWT and empreinte as well. Good luck and let us know how you go. Would love to see some pics or even unboxing!  Maybe go this weekend? Gotta treat yourself after our 15 week lockdown. It was crazy and once in a lifetime,.


----------



## natjyl

Cthai said:


> I’m 5’2 and have the bumbag in empriente , brought it back in 2019 and took it to Disney and worn it almost everyday. Still looks good. I tried on the mono but it’s overwhelming to my frame.


That looks like in really good condition after 2 years!!


----------



## natjyl

Bumbles said:


> Don’t worry abt them being judgemental. They have to accept customers are entitled to go in and try before they buy, right? And they can’t expect a sale from every customer. It’s fine, just go in and check it out if they have it available, and they might have the mono one too for you to compare. I think the bumbag is a great bag and very causal and in empreinte would be a classic too. If you check on YouTube alot of people have it and love it, and there is a great video from decor and decorations which may help you. I’m planning on getting the bumbag myself for travel, especially when it opens up again (overseas I mean), and tossing up between the MWT and empreinte as well. Good luck and let us know how you go. Would love to see some pics or even unboxing!  Maybe go this weekend? Gotta treat yourself after our 15 week lockdown. It was crazy and once in a lifetime,.


I just got my nano speedy (above RRP yikes) so the empriente bumbag unboxing will have to wait for a short while  maybe xmas?hahaha!!! I've seen decor and decorations video!! Her posting her bumbag on insta frequently is what made me want to get!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I really love and want this bag so much, but of course it's unavailable online and when I called CS, she said they are out of stock throughout the country. I put it in my wishlist hoping it'll show up soon enough. I think it's great looking and love that it's completely hands free.


----------



## cmars

Mid Century Gal said:


> I really love and want this bag so much, but of course it's unavailable online and when I called CS, she said they are out of stock throughout the country. I put it in my wishlist hoping it'll show up soon enough. I think it's great looking and love that it's completely hands free.


It popped up on Saturday and Monday, keep checking you'll get it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

cmars said:


> It popped up on Saturday and Monday, keep checking you'll get it.


Oh, good to know. I guess I'll have to stalk their website and see if it pops up for me. Thanks!


----------



## natjyl

Just wondering if anyone have had issues with cracking of the canvas where the bumbag canvas meets the handle?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

I got my bumbag yesterday. When I wore it my husband did not like it and he said it looks awkward the way it is sitting in front and way too big for me. I am 5'1" and on the smaller side.
Do you think people notice you too much when you wear bumbag as it is big and right in front of you all the time. Where do you wear it mostly. Do you specifically keep it for travel purposes or use it for grocery shopping as well.
I usually use all my bags everywhere without thinking if people will notice me. So I am kind of worried with bumbag. Do you think it is too much on the face.
As mine is MWT bumbag, I don't have option to return it.


----------



## cmars

Vanlovpurse said:


> I got my bumbag yesterday. When I wore it my husband did not like it and he said it looks awkward the way it is sitting in front and way too big for me. I am 5'1" and on the smaller side.
> Do you think people notice you too much when you wear bumbag as it is big and right in front of you all the time. Where do you wear it mostly. Do you specifically keep it for travel purposes or use it for grocery shopping as well.
> I usually use all my bags everywhere without thinking if people will notice me. So I am kind of worried with bumbag. Do you think it is too much on the face.
> As mine is MWT bumbag, I don't have option to return it.


I'm 5ft, and mostly wear mine low and in front  crossbody. I have only started using mine and its become my everyday bag. I honestly haven't paid attention if people notice or not and don't care. I love the bag and going to enjoy it. I do get it's a large bag for a small frame, if you don't overstuff it, it hangs nice and you can almost smoosh it down a bit. 
 It boils down to, do you love the bag and enjoy using it? If not, you can sell it and get something that makes you happy. 

If you would positive reinforcement, snap a pic and post it in the bumbag clubhouse! Everyone there is supportive and we love modeling pics!


----------



## nessab

Venessa84 said:


> This fun, functional bumbag has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776927
> View attachment 4776928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m very happy with how it turned out.


 
How is this sticker holding up on the back?
Any color transfer?
Any peeling or rubbing?

thanks


----------



## brnicutie

I wasn't interested at first and thought it was ugly by just looking at it. Now that I have it, it's one of the best bags that LV has made. You can wear it so many different ways and it goes with almost any outfit.


----------



## chilipepper_96

I think it's ugly and possibly something someone would regret buying down the line. The avenue sling is much sleeker and I prefer that to the bumbag.


----------

